# Xiaolin Showdown Mafia Game- Game Thread



## Big Mom (Apr 26, 2011)

Welcome to the Xiaolin Showdown Mafia Game!

DAY PHASE

This is where you discuss/accuse/argue about who is and isn't mafia. As soon as the day phase starts, you are allowed to vote.

When you want to place a vote, place your vote in the thread.

Your format of your vote should be simple, and I should know who you want to lynch. "Vote Lynch ____" "I vote for _____" "Lynch _____" or some variation will work. Having it bolded would be nice, just so I know who the fuck you are voting for. 

You can also abstain by voting to lynch no one.

Day phase will last about 24 hours, or until I get a majority. 

The genders of the characters may or may not reflect the gender of the person using that character. Keep that in mind.

NIGHT PHASE

There should be no posting in this thread during the night phase.

During the night phase, the Mafia collaborate and choose who they want to kill. The Captain must PM the moderators telling them their choice for the night's murder. If you have a night action, this would be the time to send those in as well.

When you send in a PM, send it to both me and Sphyer.

If you don't send in your night action before the night phase ends, then you are just up a creek without a paddle.

Night Phase lasts 24 hours, or until I get night actions from all roles able to do so.

MISCELLANEOUS INFORMATION

If you want to learn more about the game, visit this site.

DO NOT discuss the game outside of the thread (unless you are mafia discussing it with other mafia members). DO NOT post any screen caps or PMs or whatever to reveal your role or to substantiate your case. If you cheat, you will automatically be mod killed, and will not be allowed in future games.

Dead people can't talk. So don't post once your character is dead; do not help others once you are dead. You can however, lurk the thread.

Inactivity will not be tolerated. If you do not post in two consecutive day pahses, you will be modkilled (ex. If you don't post in both Day 1 and Day 2, you will be modkilled). If you have to leave for some reason, PM me so I don't have to modkill you. 

If you have any other questions, feel free to PM Sphyer and myself. It's best that you message us both if you have a question.

ROLE REVEALING IS EXPRESSLY FORBIDDEN. DOING SO WILL RESULT IN A MODKILL! 

DO NOT POST YET!


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 26, 2011)

Player List:

1. Narcissus
2. RemChu
3. Sajin/Random Villager
4. Fear/Random Villager
5. R o f l c o p t e r
6. LegendaryBeauty/Sibini
7. ~Avant~/Daddy Bailey
8. Atlantic Storm/Jack Spicer
9. ~blitz~/Raksha
10. Bioness/Monk #3
11. Marco/Monk
12. Shark Skin/Hannibal Roy Bean
13. Cycloid
14. St. Lucifer/Dyris
15. Empathy/Clay
16. Jiraiya The Gallant/Monk
17. JiraiyaTheGallant/Creepy Old Lady
18. Amrun/Toshiro
19. Shin-Zangetsu/Master Monk Guan
20. sarun uchiha/Mala Mala Jong
21. Orxon/Omi
22. greenbeast44/Raimundo
23. EnterTheTao/Bird of Paradise
24. Mei Lin
25. KizaruTachio/Katnappe
26. Winchester Gospel
27. James/Sapphire Dragon
28. King Hopper
29. Mangekyou SharingAL
30. AznKuchikiChick/Wuya
31. Baroxio/Kimiko
32. Awesome/Random Villager
33. Princess Ivy/Good Jack Spicer
34. Mastic/Spider Queen
35. Fireworks/Gigi
36. Homestuck/Chi Creature
37. Raven Rider/Random Townie
38. TruEorFalse_21/Good Chase Young39. aiyanah/Master Fung
40. Ishamael/Dojo
41. Lifemaker/Old Bessie
42. VastoLorDae/Grand Master Dashi
*43. Hiruzen Sarutobi*

DO NOT POST YET!


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 26, 2011)

*Xiaolin Side[Town]:10 LEFT!*

*Spoiler*: __ 





*Grand Master Dashi[Govenor/Sealer/Sacrificer]-* Once per game, Dashi can seal away a player, thus removing them from the game. If Wuya creates her Rock Monster Army, Dashi can sacrifice himself to destroy the army and leave Wuya in her Ghost Form. Dashi may also prevent a lynch from occurring[cannot be used on himself or the same person twice]

*Good Chase Young[Reviver]-* Once per game, Good Chase Young may sacrifice himself and bring a player back to life with a protection for the next phase.

*Blind Swordsman[Inspiration]-* Once per day phase, Blind Swordsman will send a PM to the game mod saying he wants to use his ability. Using RNG I will determine who gets a two times increase to their vote for that day phase.

*Current Holder of the Black Beetle*

*Master Fung[Role Blocker]-* Once per night, Master Fung may role block someone.

*Clay[Earth Powers]-* Every other turn, Clay may use his earth powers. If he does, no actions may be used during the night.

*Jermaine[Water Powers]-* Every other turn, Jermaine may use his water powers. If he does, no actions may be used during the day.

*Current Holder of the Eagle Scope and Fountain of Hui*

*Dojo[Dragon/Transform]-* At first, Dojo is a generic. But if Dojo is alive by the 3th Day Phase, he can transform into his Full Dragon Form. In his full dragon form, he can torch at night. But if Dojo is still alive by the 7th Day Phase, Dojo grows a second head and can now torch during the day and night phases, but he becomes an Independent.

*Chucky Choo[Stealer]-* Once per night, Chucky Choo may search a player. If that player has a Shen Gong Wu on them, he steals it. 

*Current Holder of the Golden Tiger Claws*

*Current Holder of the Emperor Scorpion*

*Good Jack Spicer[Investigator]-* Good Jack may investigate one person per night.

*Daddy Bailey[Father]-* As long as Daddy Bailey is alive, all actions targeted at Clay and/or Jessie are redirected at him. Also, if one of them are going to be lynched, he will be lynched instead.

*Jessie Bailey[Generic]*

*Old Bessie[Milk]-* Old Bessie may provide Milk which heals a person from a torch[similar to the way a Govenor can save a player from a lynch]. Bessie cannot save the same person twice

*2 Monks[Deciders]-* Once per night, the 2 Monks[they know who each other is] come together and decide who they should attack. They can do ONE of the following per night:

Roleblock
Investigate
Silence

*
5 Random Villagers[Generic Townies]*




*Team Hannibal[Mafia 1]:1 LEFT*

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Hannibal Roy Bean[Godfather/Shape-Shifter]-* Hannibal controls the actions of the other mafia and sends them to the gamemaster. Hannibal is in his Elemental Form, so he may kill once per night or day.

*Current Holder of the Eye of Dashi*

*Current Holder of the Fist of Tebigong*

*Wuya[Witch/Summoner]- *Once per night phase, Wuya may curse a player. The player who was cursed now has a 50/50 chance of his actions going through. Every other turn, Wuya may summon 1 Rock Monster. The Rock Monsters are not represented by players, they only add to Wuya’s vote. They die when Wuya dies.

*Sibini[Possessor]-* Sibini may possess a person. That means that Sibini now controls that person’s actions. The possessed person cannot perform their actions since Sibini controls them. If Sibini is investigates while possessing a person, the results shall be whatever the possessed person’s role is [if Sibini possess a townie, the results is “Innocent”]. He can only possess one person at a time and can leave a host for another. Sibini will not die if the person he possesses is targeted[only the possessed person shall die]. If Sibini is targeted, he and the person he possesses dies.





*Team Chase[Mafia 2]:1 LEFT*

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Chase Young[Godfather/Assassin/Lizard Form]-* Chase controls the roles of all his mafia. In his base form, Chase can kill once during the night. When the 3rd Day Phase comes around, Chase turns into his Lizard form. In his Lizard form, Chase can kill twice during the night or torch twice[or a combination of both Torch 1 and Kill 1]. 

*Chameleon-Bot[Copy Cat]-* At any point in the game, C.C will send a name of a person to the game mod. He will then morph into that person, having the same appearance[investigation] and role. Even after death, C.C will still copy this person.

*Katnappe[Stealer]-* Once per night, Katnappe may search a player. If that player has a Shen Gong Wu on them, she steals it.




*Special Cases[Independent Mafia]-3 LEFT!*

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Mala Mala Jong[Bullet Proof/Stealer]-* Mala Mala Jong can only be killed via Lynch or Torch. Once per night, Mala may search a player. If that player has a Shen Gong Wu on them, he steals it and adds it to his own powers. He gains powers depending on which Wu he collects. Once Mala steals all the existing Shen Gong Wu, he wins the game.

*Sapphire Dragon[Lurer]-* Once per night, the Sapphire Dragon may lure a person. When the lured person summits their actions to the gamemaster, the gamemaster then sends the actions to the Sapphire Dragon. The Sapphire Dragon then decides if the action goes through or not. The lured people’s votes are changed to whoever the Sapphire Dragon voted for.

*Gigi/Helyin Plant[Stiller]-* Once per night or day, Gigi may “still” someone. When a person is stilled, they cannot speak/post or use their roles. This wears off in 2 phases.


*Raksha[Deep Freeze]-* Every other day or night phase, Raksha may send a PM to the game mod. No actions can be used that phase. [If he uses it on day phase I, he cannot use his ability until Day Phase II or Night Phase II]. If Raksha is alive by Day Phase V, he gains the ability to kill or protect himself at night.

*Dyris[Lurer/Sea Monster]-* Once per night, Dyris may lure a player. That player doesn’t know who Dyris is, but she knows who he is. Whoever, Dyris votes for, that lurer player’s vote is switched to that. If Dyris is alive by Day Phase V, she loses her lured ability[and everyone lured by her are unlured] and she becomes a Gigantic Sea Monster with the ability to kill once per night and day.

*Current Holder of the Silver Manta Ray*



*Spoiler*: __ 





*Gigantic Queen Spider[Mother]-* Once per night, the Queen Spider may lay an egg. The egg will hatch the following day phase. The Queen Spider’s vote count is increased by 1 x the number of eggs she has. She may sacrifice 3 eggs to kill someone

*Current Holder of the Seperent's Tail*

*Current Holder of the Reversing Mirror*

*Goo Zombie[Immortal]-* The good zombie cannot be killed except by sealing or by being roleblocked and then killed. Everytime the Goo Zombie is targeted for a kill and survives, his vote power increases by one. At any point, Goo Zombie may cash in his extra votes for various upgrades such as:


Silencing- 3 points
Roleblocking- 5 points
Torching- 7 Points
Killing- 10 Points
*Current Holder of the Crystal Glasses*


​


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 26, 2011)

*Jack Spicer Mafia Faction-*​

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Jack Spicer[Godfather/Evil Version/Torcher]-* Every other turn, Jack may create 1 Jack Bot. The Jack Bots aren’t respresented by players, they only add to Jack’s vote. They die when Jack dies. Jack may also Torch one person per night. When Omi dies, Jack Spicer breaks away from this Mafia Group and becomes an independent with new powers. Jack may sacrifice his Jack Bots to protect him from attacks.




*Shen Gong Wu:*

*Spoiler*: __ 





*Reversing Mirror-* Reverses an attack right back at the person
*Serpent’s Tail-* Allows the user to attack through Bullet Proof. If used against Sibini, it will kill only Sibini, not his possessed host
*Eye of Dashi-* Can kill one person
*Emperor Scorpion-* No Shen Gong Wu can be used this turn[cannot be used twice in a row]
*Eagle Scope and Fountain of Hui-* Allows the user to investigate a person and know their role
*Black Beetle-* Protects the user from attacks[Torch or Lynch can get through]
*Crystal Glasses-* Allows the user to be protected from any attack once[they also find out who targeted them]
*Silver Manta Ray-* Used at the end of a day phase. This object allows the user to skip the entire night phase[and therefore cannot be targeted]. This can only be used once by the same person
*Golden Tiger Claws-* Used right before a lynch. The user may teleport away and thus will not be lynched[can only be used once by the same person]
*Fist of Tebigong-* Allows the user to break the user’s role, thus roleblocking them[wears off when the item is stolen/the player who inflicted it dies]





*Deceased Roles:*


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Omi[Water Powers]-* Every other turn, Omi may use his water powers. If he does, no actions may be used during the day.

*Toshiro[Father]-* As long as Toshiro is alive, all actions targeted at Kimiko are redirected at him. Also, if Kimiko is going to be lynched, he will be lynched instead.

*Master Monk Guan[Protector]-* Once per night, Master Monk Guan may protect someone from attack. He may also prevent 3 different people from a lynch. If Master Monk Guan is possessed by Sibini, he turns into his Monster Form. In his monster form, Guan loses his Protector powers, but gains the ability to kill at night. 

*Sibini[Possessor]-* Sibini may possess a person. That means that Sibini now controls that person’s actions. The possessed person cannot perform their actions since Sibini controls them. If Sibini is investigated while possessing a person, the results shall be whatever the possessed person’s role is [if Sibini possess a townie, the results is “Innocent”]. He can only possess one person at a time and can leave a host for another. Sibini will not die if the person he possesses is targeted[only the possessed person shall die]. If Sibini is targeted, he and the person he possesses dies.

*Bird of Paradise[Ultimate Protector]-* Once per game, B.o.P may sacrifice herself to protect every townie for one day and night phase. This includes lynch and attacks. Her protection cannot be bypassed by anything[even Shen Gong Wu]. If Good Chase Young used his ability during the time he is being protected, his ability will fail.

*Raimundo[Wind Powers]-* Every other turn, Raimundo may use his wind powers. If he does, he may silence a person. When all the other Xiaolin Warriors[Omi, Kimiko, and Clay] die, Raimundo goes Shoku Warrior mode. He then gains the ability to protect one person per night, roleblock one person, and kill someone.

*Creepy Old Lady[Forewarn]-* Once per day/night, the Old Lady may send the game mod a PM saying exactly what she wants to say to the Bird of Paradise[such as “use your ability tonight, etc.]. The game mod will copy and paste exactly what she said and send it to the Bird of Paradise.

*Kimiko[Fire Powers]-* Every other turn, Kimiko may torch a player

*Chi Creature[Sucker]-* Once per day or night, the Chi Creature may suck the chi out of someone. If he does, that person loses their powers and the Chi Creature gains them. 

*[Retaliate]*- Anyone who voted for this player[during the phase he is lynched] will be roleblocked during the following night phase. 

*[Double-Crosser]-* He may win with either mafia or town[not independent] should they win. Though it requires he is alive.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 26, 2011)

*Things to clarify:​*


Role Revealing is NOT ALLOWED and you WILL BE MODKILLED if you do it. I allow role hinting though. 

All roles and items were randomized, none were assigned.

Toshiro and Daddy Bailey win if Kimiko[Toshiro], and Jessie and/or Clay[Daddy Bailey] are alive and win[even if they die]

*Game Start-​*
Long ago, an evil witch and a heroic wizard clashed in a battle that would soon go down in history. The battle left many hurt and the world in rubble, though Dashi was able to come out on top by sealing the evil shrew within a wooden box. 

Years later, a curious boy release the witch from the box while at the same releasing a never ending darkness upon the world. 

Today, the witch has been granted her human form back, but at the cost of her powers. To stop her and other Heylin creatures, the Xiaolin Warriors use the Shen Gong Wu to do battle. 

*Day Phase I Start! You may begin talking!​*


----------



## Awesome (Apr 26, 2011)

*[vote lynch Amrun]*
inb4 Sajin.

To start the game off on a good note.


----------



## Judas (Apr 26, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Amrun]*

So it begins.


----------



## Friday (Apr 26, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH SAJIN]*


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 26, 2011)

*[VOTE NO LYNCH]

*Uh, never mind.


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 26, 2011)

* [vote lynch ~avant~] *

got a feeling about this one, a good feeling


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 26, 2011)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH HIRUZEN SARUTOBI]
> 
> *



You can do that. There is a reason I am on the player list.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 26, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> You can do that. There is a reason I am on the player list.



there is no way in hell i am falling for that one 

inb4 you all die horribly


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 26, 2011)

*[vote lynch lb]*
initial read get


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 26, 2011)

*[vote lynch hiruzen sarutobi!]*!!!


----------



## Friday (Apr 26, 2011)

Tempted to lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi..


----------



## Juri (Apr 26, 2011)

*[Lynch Princess Ivy]*


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 26, 2011)

*Day Phase 1 Update:*

Two evils colliding together, what could the outcome be?


Pandabubba was up to no good, like always. He was now plotting a way to steal the Eye of Dashi, when he heard a loud thump outside his door.

?What?s going on out there?? Shouted Pandabubba

There was no response. With a blink of the eye the floor flung open, but no one was on the otherwise. Pandabubba was able to get a glimpse of a bunch of dead corpses outside the door. 

?Who?s there?? Asked Pandabubba with fear in his voice

Before he could react, a long, slimy tongue came out of no where and latched itself onto Pandabubba. 


The Chi Creature gains the ability [Retaliate]

[Retaliate]- Anyone who voted for this player[during the phase he is lynched] will be roleblocked during the following night phase. 


*Continue with the Day Phase!*​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 26, 2011)

Homestuck makes a good point.


----------



## Judas (Apr 26, 2011)

Thinking about changing my vote, but my heart and mind says no.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 26, 2011)

Also, please check the Role List to see if you recieved any Shen Gong Wu. 


I have to go, but happy lynching!


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 26, 2011)

Hm. It's probably obligatory.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 26, 2011)

[*[lynch Hiruzen]*
Random Random Random.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> You can do that. There is a reason I am on the player list.


Isn't you being a player in the game a conflict of interest with you being the game mod?


----------



## Sajin (Apr 26, 2011)

Awesome said:


> *[vote lynch Amrun]*
> inb4 Sajin.
> 
> To start the game off on a good note.



Ffffffffffffffffff

*[Vote lynch Amrun]*

No I didn't read anything else up to this point. Everyone wagon Amrun or I'll be disappoint.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 26, 2011)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> Isn't you being a player in the game a conflict of interest with you being the game mod?



he will obviously just be some kind of crazy troll bomb


----------



## Fear (Apr 26, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*

Troll bomb or not. You have to go.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 26, 2011)

I understand the temptation to lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi but keeping his ego in mind, do you think it will produce good results for the Town? I doubt it. Just lynch Amrun instead.

/in before no one listens and this becomes Needless game v2.0


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 26, 2011)

Sajin said:


> /in before no one listens and this becomes Needless game v2.0


needless looked like a mindfuck for town
i wants to experience it 
*[change vote lynch hiruzen sarutobi]*


----------



## Friday (Apr 26, 2011)

Amrun wagon?

*[VOTE LYNCH AMRUN]*


----------



## Raven Rider (Apr 26, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]* You have to go sorry.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 26, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*

Going with the masses.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 26, 2011)

*[vote lynch hiruzen sarutobi]

*


----------



## King Hopper (Apr 26, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*
Ta-ta, bye now.


----------



## MSAL (Apr 26, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH HIRUZEN SARUTOBI]*


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 26, 2011)

i'm gonna lol if hs is a troll bomb


----------



## brolmes (Apr 26, 2011)

i wouldn't be surprised if the mafia tried to add some steam to the hiruzen wagon just to get the town to follow them, and planned to change their own votes away from hiruzen at the last minute, leaving the townie voters to get blown the fuck up, knowing that the rest of them will never change their votes in time

there has never been a more blatantly obvious bomb in the history of these games

welp... i'm going to be watching for those vote changes... just so you mafia dudes know


----------



## Friday (Apr 26, 2011)

Guys, just know that Hiruzen cannot be mafia because he would know the identity of the important players. If he's not town (generic townie or bomb), then he's least likely independent mafia.

Town would've known this.. it's the most logical thing for a mod to do. In order words, these wagon starters/followers are mafia.

Edit: Actually there doesn't seem to be a bomb in the game.. I just quickly looked through the role list. He's most likely generic townie.. unless there is a role that affects those who are lynching someone.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 26, 2011)

*[vote lynch hiruzen sarutobi*

We must lynch moderator players with fire.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 26, 2011)

hidden roles can troll wonders lucy
i'm quite keen on changing my vote


----------



## Hero (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm taking the ACT tomorrow so I might not be active today.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 26, 2011)

Actually Lucy, there are 42 roles on that list, but there are 43 players.


----------



## Orxon (Apr 26, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 26, 2011)

If the town is going to bandwagon Hiruzen Sarutobi then I'm not going to vote this phase. Mods have played tricks before in other games where players could attack them and and it would result in some effect, possibly helping the mafia. I'm not willing to take that chance myself...


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 26, 2011)

hs is a troll bomb that will kill off several players that voted for him
i take it the game might be unbalanced without this bomb


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm actually chickening out. The potential for trolling is very great.

*[Change Vote No Lynch]*

I must think about this first before rushing to trollicide.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## King Hopper (Apr 26, 2011)

*[Change Vote No Lynch]*
This is my first game, don't want it to end terribly.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 26, 2011)

shin and aiyanah are looking like mafia to me now


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh, you big babies.

LYNCH ME!


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 26, 2011)

You're far too eager HS.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 26, 2011)

Amrun looks like mafia to me.

Didn't even comment on her wagon


----------



## brolmes (Apr 26, 2011)

i will lol hard if no one kills hiruzen now and he wins the game



Sajin said:


> Amrun looks like mafia to me.
> 
> Didn't even comment on her wagon



i noticed that

i also noticed shin saying hiruzen had majority, to justify his vote, when it seemed like amrun had majority, as though he was trying to sidestep her lynch

although i could easily have miscounted the votes

come to think of it, so could he

actually i'm not sure about shin, he is relatively new and might not have known that people always try to lynch hiruzen, so he has an excuse for voting for an otherwise obvious bomb, i guess

ehh i don't know now


----------



## Ishamael (Apr 26, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*

Lets see what will happen


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 26, 2011)

*Day Phase 1 Update:*


Pandabubba may have lost last time, but this time he would make sure his plot would go unhindered:

Pandabubba order Sibini to possess Toshiro, Kimiko?s father, in order to control his company and use it to locate the Shengong Wu and get close to Kimiko. Sibini managed to slip through security, due to being the size of a spider. When Toshiro was sleeping, Sibini took his chance.



*Sibini has possessed Toshiro*​


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 26, 2011)

*Day Phase 1 Update:*

?Now, you stupid arachnid, I want you to control him and, for my entertainment, punch yourself in the gut!? Laughed Pandabubba

?Why would I do that? That would hurt me.? Replied Toshiro[Sibini]

?BECAUSE I SAID SO!? Barked Pandabubba

Sibini was angry, and that was clear. Sibini exited Toshiro?s body and scurried away to the nearest body, which he found out to be the Chi Creature, who was still lurking in the warehouse from before. 



Sibini has exited Toshiro and entered the Chi Creature.​


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 26, 2011)

waiting to get trolled or towned
whichever comes first


----------



## Sarun (Apr 26, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Amrun]*

choosing the non-mod wagon.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Apr 26, 2011)

Has anyone else noticed that there is no Pandabubba role in the role list? Something suspicious is going on! Not all the roles seem to be on the list ...


----------



## Bioness (Apr 26, 2011)

So he's Pandabubba then


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 26, 2011)

In which case, is there any potential threat in lynching him now?


----------



## Awesome (Apr 26, 2011)

So much activity. So many things happening. I also suggest not voting for HS because there might be some consequences we can't exactly afford right now.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 26, 2011)

the consequences wont be any more affordable later
assuming there are no consequences for leaving him alive


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 26, 2011)

Actions that can be used during this day phase:

Grand Master Dashi- Prevent Lynch and Sealing

Bird of Paradise- Protection and Emperor Scorpion

Blind Swordsman- Inspiration

Creepy Old Lady- Chat with the B.o.P

Omi- Water Powers

Raimundo- Silencing

Clay- Earth Powers

Kimiko- Torching

Hannibal Roy Bean- Pick a Form and Eye of Dashi

Sibini may possess someone

Chi Creature- suck

Chamaelon Bot- Copy Cat

Gigi- Still

Master Monk Guan- Eagle Scope and Foutain of Hui


Daddy Bailey- Fist of Tebigong

Katnappe- Silver Manta Ray[not yet though]


----------



## Baroxio (Apr 26, 2011)

*VOTE retracted*

I mean come on, there's just something about your reasoning in this game that is a little too clear. For one, when you mentioned about your reasoning for NOT voting for HS, you mentioned possible things that could happen to help the mafia, as if you knew something about this game that we did not. You also assumed that the people starting bandwagons were probably mafia memebers. 




And, perhaps most dammning of all, you're wearing a set of the most recent Disney villian--Dr. Facilier, a scheming witch doctor. I think I've seen all I needed to see.

(Plus, Hiruzen Sarutobi is too obvious, and I want to be special )


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 26, 2011)

i like mafia members that are all too helpful
i'm happy leaving narcissus alive for now
his vote history will be interesting to read into


----------



## Savage (Apr 26, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Fireworks]*

Good lynch right here. You should jump on it.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 26, 2011)

*Day Phase 1 Update:*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muT1410Dx5Q[/YOUTUBE]

A door flung open and smoked poured out of the room like a waterfall. It was clear someone was smoking smoking something in that room. Kimiko ?walked? out of the room, swaying from side to side and babbling random things. She was high. 

?Hey hey?hey. Oh looky, I am Fat Albert. Or should I say Fat?Albert!? Stuttered Kimiko

Master Fung saw the girl stuggling to walk, and approached her. 

?Kimiko, what have I said about smoking pot?? Questioned Master Fung

?You you don?t know me!? Retorted Kimiko who kept on walking

?Is that your blunt on the floor?? Asked Master Fung

?Um? no. Is it yours??

?NO! I don?t smoke blunts!?

?Bitch I don?t know your life!


Master Fung placed his hands on Kimiko?s shoulders to stop her from walking away. Big Mistake!


?EAT FIRE YOU PERVERTED OLD FART!?


*Master Fung has been Torched by Kimiko and will die in 3 Phases*​


----------



## Baroxio (Apr 26, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i like mafia members that are all too helpful
> i'm happy leaving narcissus alive for now
> his vote history will be interesting to read into


Actually, you have a good point. The more talking the better.

Which is why I'm changing my vote to be for *[Vote: Jiraiya the Gallant]*

Seriously? Now I'm just trolling.


----------



## Raven Rider (Apr 26, 2011)

Baroxio said:


> *[VOTE Narcissus]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 26, 2011)

Lol fail Kimiko.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 26, 2011)

I like your avatar LB. 

Crazy Azula > All


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 26, 2011)

I may have returned the compliment, provided I didn't adblock your set.


----------



## Savage (Apr 26, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Baroxio]*

No one votes for me and gets away with it!


Taking a break from the BD baroxio?


----------



## Bioness (Apr 26, 2011)

lol damn LB


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 26, 2011)

As much as I love a HS wagon, I'm not touching this one. 
*[VOTE LYNCH AMRUN]*


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 26, 2011)

*[Vote  no lynch]*

Definitely not voting for the HS wagon.


----------



## Savage (Apr 26, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Rofl]*

I like this one better.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 26, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> *[Change vote lynch Rofl]*
> 
> I like this one better.




You have a point. 
*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH ROFLCOPTER]*


----------



## Raven Rider (Apr 26, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> You have a point.
> *[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH ROFLCOPTER]*


I see what you're trying to do. You're trying get him to change his vote mafia scum. 

*[Change Vote Lynch ROFLCOPTER]*


----------



## Savage (Apr 26, 2011)

3 votes for Rofl. Anyone want to make it 4?


----------



## Awesome (Apr 26, 2011)

Rofl wagons are generally good. All this wagon seems like is a ploy to change the lynch though. I'll stick with Amrun


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 26, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Amrun]*

Much safer than HS.


----------



## Savage (Apr 26, 2011)

Rofl is safer. We won't have to hear him complain about being wagoned like Amrun usually does. If Amrun is town then she can scumhunt pretty well too.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 26, 2011)

You fool, JtG.

Amrun complaining is what's so fun about it. I know she can scumhunt (IF she's town) but I will never rest until I get my rightful day one lynch on her


----------



## Savage (Apr 26, 2011)

It is pretty fun when Amrun get riled up and shit.  *[Change vote lynch Amrun]*

I want to be entertained.


----------



## Awesome (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm making sure this lynch goes through this time. I'm with Sajin on this one.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 26, 2011)

Sajin makes a good case 

*[vote lynch Amrun]*

inb4 she calls it spite


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 26, 2011)

OMG, I was actually about to ask why. What ridiculous and petty reasons...which is why it's so entertaining to watch.


----------



## Raven Rider (Apr 26, 2011)

Sajin said:


> You fool, JtG.
> 
> Amrun complaining is what's so fun about it. I know she can scumhunt (IF she's town) but I will never rest until I get my rightful day one lynch on her



So full of commitment, It really touched my soul. I'll help you out then. *[Change Vote Lynch Amrun] * and next time go for ROFL


----------



## Marco (Apr 26, 2011)

Well, I see the wagons have already left the station.


----------



## Raven Rider (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow Marco your set is the other side of LBs.


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Apr 26, 2011)

Can we, like, not lynch Amrun on day one? If she's town, she scumhunts. If she's not, we just need one player smart enough () to see who she's conveniently skipping over.

Like seriously, let's not.


----------



## Magic (Apr 26, 2011)

*I dislike clowns*
Vote roflcopterrr


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 26, 2011)

Baroxio said:


> *VOTE retracted*
> 
> I mean come on, there's just something about your reasoning in this game that is a little too clear. For one, when you mentioned about your reasoning for NOT voting for HS, you mentioned possible things that could happen to help the mafia, as if you knew something about this game that we did not.



No, I used the reasoning that other mafia games have had similar situations where killing the game mad has had effects beneficial to the mafia. I know nothing extra about this game. *shrug*


> You also assumed that the people starting bandwagons were probably mafia memebers.



No I didn't...


> And, perhaps most dammning of all, you're wearing a set of *the most recent Disney villian*--Dr. Facilier, a scheming witch doctor. I think I've seen all I needed to see.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1a9yJMItIJ8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Say what now? 


> (Plus, Hiruzen Sarutobi is too obvious, and I want to be special )



Sorry to let you down, but my role isn't special at all.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 26, 2011)

*[Change Lynch  R o f l c o p t e r]

**whatever ....
*


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 26, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> I see what you're trying to do. You're trying get him to change his vote mafia scum.
> 
> *[Change Vote Lynch ROFLCOPTER]*



>implying that me voting for myself has anything to do with my role, or what side I'm on

Lol. 



Awesome said:


> *Rofl wagons are generally good.* All this wagon seems like is a ploy to change the lynch though. I'll stick with Amrun



Whut ? 
I'll remember that Awesome.



Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Rofl is safer. We won't have to hear him complain about being wagoned like Amrun usually does. If Amrun is town then she can scumhunt pretty well too.



Fuck you and the wagon you rode in on.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 26, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Raven Rider]*


----------



## Awesome (Apr 26, 2011)

Getting lynched in the HOU game did town wonders, didn't it Rofl? 

I do like the Amrun wagon better though.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 26, 2011)

Does _anyone_ have _any_ real reason for pushing these lynches at all? Or is it just mindless towning?


----------



## Savage (Apr 26, 2011)

Don't worry Rofl, we'll wagon you next phase.

I shall own you and your entire mafia faction like in the Pokemon game.


----------



## Empathy (Apr 27, 2011)

*[Vote No Lynch]*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 27, 2011)

I am yawning at all these doing nothing crap moves in update. All who have been doing them please stop.

*[Lynch Princess Ivy]*


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 27, 2011)

*[vote lynch remchu]*

watch him be mafia


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 27, 2011)

So nowt much happening then...


----------



## EnterTheTao (Apr 27, 2011)

Narcissus trying to look like concerned town but failing. 

*[VOTE LYNCH Narcissuss]*


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 27, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> *Master Fung has been Torched by Kimiko and will die in 3 Phases*​


what have we learnt today? 
mafia will strive to look like town on day 1
target one of the least suspicious persons next time for a good kill
unless its just spite, there's no reason not to spite anyone


----------



## Raven Rider (Apr 27, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Does _anyone_ have _any_ real reason for pushing these lynches at all? Or is it just mindless towning?



Mindless towning


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey wait, I forgot what my role is. All I know is that I'm town.
I'm probably Master Fung. 

*Lynch Narcissuss*

I'm getting the feeling that lycnh Hiruzen will have a negative effect on town.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 27, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Amrun]*

May as well.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 27, 2011)

cowards
*[change vote lynch amrun]*


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 27, 2011)

*Lynch Amrun*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 27, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> Hey wait, I forgot what my role is. All I know is that I'm town.
> I'm probably Master Fung.
> 
> *Lynch Narcissuss*
> ...



Just screams mafia...


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm not a mafia~


I don't make joke posts when I'm mafia and I'm just joking when I said I can't remember what my role is.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Getting lynched in the HOU game did town wonders, didn't it Rofl?




That game shall never be mentioned again. 



Narcissus said:


> Does _anyone_ have _any_ real reason for pushing these lynches at all? Or is it just mindless towning?







Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Don't worry Rofl, we'll wagon you next phase.
> 
> I shall own you and your entire mafia faction like in the Pokemon game.



Next phase.. 
I'm disappointed, J T G. smh
I thought you loved towning, bro.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 27, 2011)

so why are we lynching amrun?
are we playing pro-sajin?


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 27, 2011)

I thought pro-sajin was like the only way to play?


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 27, 2011)

you could play anti-sajin
that would produce mad lulz


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 27, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> Narcissus trying to look like concerned town but failing.
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH Narcissuss]*



If you say so.




Raven Rider said:


> Mindless towning



Thought so.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 27, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> I'm not a mafia~
> 
> 
> I don't make joke posts when I'm mafia and I'm just joking when I said I can't remember what my role is.



Oh and I "believe you".


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 27, 2011)

*[lynch Amrun]*

seems there people unsually hesitating on day 1 lynch


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 27, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> *[lynch Amrun]*
> 
> seems there people unsually hesitating on day 1 lynch



just a few cowards. Cowards that should be wiped out by both mafia/ independent/town.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 27, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> I thought pro-sajin was like the only way to play?



Yes it is 

Also, the way wagon is stalling makes me think she might very well be mafia. She turned to be one in the Sports game where a similar wagon took place but the lynch vote was redirected =/


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 27, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Yes it is
> 
> Also, the way wagon is stalling makes me think she might very well be mafia. She turned to be one in the Sports game where a similar wagon took place but the lynch vote was redirected =/



 We will see now won't we? Oh...and sup Sajin.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 27, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> We will see now won't we? Oh...and sup Sajin.



Vasto, you're a bro


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 27, 2011)

*[change vote lynch fear]*
18 non-town roles
might as well get info for the night


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 27, 2011)

aiyanah I have always hated your damn vote hoping ways.

Shin - Zangetsu...creeping is never a good sign either.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 27, 2011)

What do you mean? I'm just trying to stay active. This is how I played my first two games. In fact, I do so openly. I'm well aware of the ''invisible mode'' which mafia always creep in. Come to think of it, where's your name in the lurking list?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 27, 2011)

hhhmmm...and what were your roles in those games?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 27, 2011)

Both town. I think the mods find me too inexperienced to play mafia or ultra powerful roles yet. It sucks but alas.


----------



## Raven Rider (Apr 27, 2011)

Stick with armun people if you know whats best for town.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 27, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Both town. I think the mods find me too inexperienced to play mafia or ultra powerful roles yet. It sucks but alas.



Lets see you were Robin in one game and Soi Fon in another.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Robin*
[Active/Role Cop] - Investigates a target of her choice at night which will reveal the role of the player.

*Su?-Fēng -*

Shikai: [Suzumebachi] - Marks her target once during the current phase with her Shikai, finishing him off during the following day/night phase.
Bankai: [Jakuhō Raikōben] - Kills her target during either the day or night, even bulletproofs. Goes through protection. One use.
Kido: [Shunko] - When this is activated, she will automatically kill any target when using Suzumebachi. This lasts for a whole phase.




 No power roles huh? You are now a liar. And who lies? SCUM! CONFESS YOU MAFIA SCUM!


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 27, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> aiyanah I have always hated your damn vote hoping ways.
> 
> Shin - Zangetsu...creeping is never a good sign either.


reaction fishing
i cant read every reaction though but someone is bound to pick up something
its an easy style of play to play off as mafia too


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2011)

It's odd that aiyanah didn't hop on the Rofl wagon tho.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 27, 2011)

i've never heard of anyone complaining about not being voted
i'm apathetic now anyway because i've been towned


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i've never heard of anyone complaining about not being voted
> i'm apathetic now anyway because i've been towned



There is a first time for everything, aiy. 
You should be used to getting towned by now lol.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 27, 2011)

Maybe Rofl has a hidden Jester role, thus starting a wagon on himself. 

Hmm, anyone think HS role assigned anyone? Possibly LB = Wuya?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 27, 2011)

If only.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Maybe Rofl has a hidden Jester role, thus starting a wagon on himself.
> 
> Hmm, anyone think HS role assigned anyone? Possibly LB = Wuya?




I think you're on to something here. We shouldnt lynch me in that case. 

LB being Wuya is a good possibility, actually. 
**


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 27, 2011)

No, despite my giving him the idea and helping him expand upon it somewhat, he was too much of a derp to even give me the role of Wuya.  While this role is kind of cool, it's also an insult.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 27, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> There is a first time for everything, aiy.
> You should be just to getting towned by now lol.


you will get lynched if you continue as you are
and one can never get used to being towned unfortunately


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> No, despite my giving him the idea and helping him expand upon it somewhat, he was too much of a derp to even give me the role of Wuya.  While this role is kind of cool, it's also an insult.



Your role is better than mine then. 



aiyanah said:


> you will get lynched if you continue as you are
> and one can never get used to being towned unfortunately



Maybe I will, maybe I won't be. :shrug


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 27, 2011)

Fools, all of you. Once Rofl is revealed as a hidden Jester and wins the game after getting lynched, you'll all be sorry. 

And almost any role is better than mine. 


LegendaryBeauty said:


> No, despite my giving him the idea and helping him expand upon it somewhat, he was too much of a derp to even give me the role of Wuya.  While this role is kind of cool, it's also an insult.



Maybe he thought it would've been too obvious, leading to you being lynched too fast.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 27, 2011)

rofl is either a godfather playing a dangerous game or a generic
take your pick


----------



## Mastic (Apr 27, 2011)

Lololol this phase is already 

*[VOTE NO Lynch]* for now until I actually have time to read through this ish.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> rofl is either a godfather playing a dangerous game or a generic
> take your pick



How about...


*Spoiler*: __ 



neither. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Or...
*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe I'm a generic Godfather. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The possibilities are endless.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 27, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> How about...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


win were the second and third voters for your bandwagon?


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> win were the second and third voters for your bandwagon?



J T G started the wagon.
I was the 1st to hop on.
2nd one was Raven Rider.
3rd was Remchu.
4th was Bioness.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 27, 2011)

i didn't even know remchu was playing 
*[change vote lynch remchu]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 27, 2011)

Jumping on your own wagon rofl? This isn't the first time I've observed this. Why do people do that in this game? It seems a poor attempt at reverse psychology.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Jumping on your own wagon rofl? This isn't the first time I've observed this. Why do people do that in this game? It seems a poor attempt at reverse psychology.



I just jump on my own wagon to point out the ridiculnous (sp?) of wagoning me. :shrug
Don't know why others do it...


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 27, 2011)

have someone investigate rofl to confirm he's an independent
we'll decide where to go from there


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> have someone investigate rofl to confirm he's an *independent*
> we'll decide where to go from there



Lol wut ? 
I'm not independant...


----------



## Marco (Apr 27, 2011)

Last time Rofl did it, he turned out to be Kabuto.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 27, 2011)

Clown Move by Rofl
Amrun is getting saved again


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2011)

Marco said:


> Last time Rofl did it, he turned out to be Kabuto.



The time before that I turned out to be Generic. 
So, your point being ?

Besides, as James mentioned in the HoU game, I do this regardless of my role.
As I do everything.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 27, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Lol wut ?
> I'm not independant...


nah, your definitely independent


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> nah, your definitely independent



Then you're in for a surprise when I get lynched/killed. 

Come at me Town/Mafia/Independant.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 27, 2011)

*[change vote lynch rofl]*
there is a reality here you have yet to realise


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> *[change vote lynch rofl]*
> there is a reality here you have yet to realise



Which would be ?


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 27, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Which would be ?


lynching you provides me with the most information out of all the lynch choices this phase
i dont know how everyone else gathers info but it wont matter to me in the long run

shin-zan is lurking the fuck out of this thread


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 27, 2011)

So much confusion again...


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> lynching you provides me with the most information out of all the lynch choices this phase
> i dont know how everyone else gathers info but it wont matter to me in the long run



I thought that was it.

I'd vote for myself to help you, but my vote is already on me. 
Make sure to fuck over those mafia and independants, mkay.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 27, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> So much confusion again...


there's no confusion
your probably just drunk again 
simply vote to lynch whoever you think is mafia
or to make it more interesting, vote for who you know isn't mafia


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 27, 2011)

Ending the game in a half an hour. 

Vote Count-

Rofl- 4 votes
Hiruzen Sarutobi- 7 votes
Raven Rider- 1 vote
Princess Ivy- 2 votes
~Avant~- 1 vote
*Amrun- 12 Votes*
No Lynch- 4 Votes
Narcissus- 1 vote


I think thats it. 

People who haven't voted:

Narcissus
Marco
JiraiyaTheGallant
greenbeast44
KizaruTachio
Winchester Gospel
Fireworks[shocker there]
TruEorFalse_21


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 27, 2011)

* [Change vote Lynch Amrun] *

sod it.

and its confusing as i can never work out ROFL.. he hurts my poor mind


----------



## Marco (Apr 27, 2011)

Poor Amrun.

*[VOTE LYNCH Amrun]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 27, 2011)

How cruel, _brother._


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Apr 27, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch R o f l c o p t e r]*


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2011)

Winchester Gospel said:


> *[Vote Lynch R o f l c o p t e r]*



When did you become a mod ?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 27, 2011)

Perhaps one or two weeks ago.

Azula became Fire Lord after all


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm not going to bother casting a vote this phase. Shouldn't the night phase be coming up soon anyway?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 27, 2011)

Shame. Amrun must have done something to Sajin in a past life. She/He hasn't even participated at all.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 27, 2011)

/in before troll governor saves Amrun and we go back to square one

@SZ This is a friendly rivalry born long ago. We always try to lynch/kill each other as soon as possible.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 27, 2011)

:tomatroll.gif


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Perhaps one or two weeks ago.
> 
> Azula became Fire Lord after all



Are you comparing Azula to mods ? 
smh.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 27, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Are you comparing Azula to mods ?
> smh.



It's obvious "mod" was an analogous comparative substitute for "god", which is what Azula categorizes as.


----------



## Marco (Apr 27, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> How cruel, _brother._



The kettle calling the pot black, _sister_?


----------



## Judas (Apr 27, 2011)

Is the night phase near? I want to see how things turn out.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 27, 2011)

EDIT: Actually, the phase ends in a half an hour starting now. Sorry for that.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> It's obvious "mod" was an analogous comparative substitute for "god", which is what Azula categorizes as.



You lost me after 'mod'.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 27, 2011)

Marco said:


> The kettle calling the pot black, _sister_?



Watch what you're doing, Zuzu. No good can come of this.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 27, 2011)

Note to Self: Never put Marco and LB in a game at the same time.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2011)

Inb4 50 pages of LB/Marco bitchslapping eachother.


----------



## Marco (Apr 27, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Watch what you're doing, Zuzu. No good can come of this.



No good every came of your antics either, Azula.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 27, 2011)

Marco said:


> No good every came of your antics either, Azula.



This would be the point where the fires clash with one another[your sig


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 27, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Watch what you're doing, Zuzu. No good can come of this.



Get a room.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 27, 2011)

Marco said:


> No good every came of your antics either, Azula.



Which is exactly what I'm after. I'm a bad guy, remember?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 27, 2011)

[VOTE NO LYNCH] don't feel like looking through


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh good gravy. I am ending this very soon, since I cannot take much more of the Azula-Zuko crap.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Which is exactly what I'm after. I'm a bad *guy*, remember?



Confirmed as a trap. 

Also, HS, end the phase.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 27, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Confirmed as a trap.
> 
> Also, HS, end the phase.



 Generic reference, like "man kind". You know this.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 27, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Which is exactly what I'm after. *I'm a* bad *guy*, remember?



Shocking revelations.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Generic reference, like "man kind". You know this.



I know, but this is NF. Plenty of idiots who would believe it.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 27, 2011)

Derailing convo.  Now I can't converse with Zuko anymore. Thanks a lot.

/ragequit


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Derailing convo.  Now I can't converse with Zuko anymore. Thanks a lot.
> 
> /ragequit



Mission accomplished. 

Don't be a WAD tho.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 27, 2011)

*Day Phase I End:*

Toshiro had been dumped by Sibini, which isn’t necessarily the greatest feeling ever. Toshiro scrambled to his feet, his head spinning and his legs trembling. He slowly inched his way across the floor and opened a door, which he though would lead him outside. Suddenly, Toshiro felt as if 1,000 needles were being plunged into his back. 

“Nighty Night” Laughed Pandabubba



*Toshiro / Amrun* has been lynched!


*Night Phase I Start! NO TALKING!
Please Send in your Actions!*​


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 27, 2011)

Sadly, Master Monk Guan sent his protection after I had already ended the phase. Sorry Guan!


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 28, 2011)

The Night Phase ends in 3 hours. Please send in your actions!


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 28, 2011)

Ending the phase later today I am not feeling very well. 

I am missing some actions though.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 28, 2011)

*Night Phase I End:*

The villagers were all gathered at the festival celebrating the Heylin Comet. Suddenly, one of the villagers heard a soft, well sung song began sung[???]. The villager followed the voice, which lead him all throughout the town and towards the sea. The villager cried out:

?Who has sang this beautiful song?? 

?Me? 

An equally as beautiful mermaid rose up from the waters. 

?Please, come swim with me!? 

And so the villager did. 



*Dyris* has lured a *Random Villager.*

*Grand Master Dashi* has been lured by the *Sapphire Dragon*.

*Mala Mala Jong* has found the *Emperior Scorpion*.

*Chucky Choo* failed to find anything.

*Monk #3/Bioness* has been killed by *Chase Young*

*Monk #1* has been stilled

*Hannibal Roy Bean* has killed *Omi/Orxon*


*Jack Spicer* has broken away from the Chase Young Mafia and formed the Jack Spicer Mafia Division. On top of his other powers, he can now sacrifice Jack Bots to save himself. He currently has one jack bot. 


_*Also Godfather, please send your team's actions in as a whole, instead of just your own. Mafia members, please send your actions to the godfather, who will then send them to me. Thanks!_

*Day Phase II Start! 
You may start talking now!*​


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 28, 2011)

Blah blah blah.


----------



## Raven Rider (Apr 28, 2011)

Back to the original lynch now

*[Vote lynch ROFLCOPTER]*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 28, 2011)

bahahahahaha now those were some moves. finally something actually happening. But town is doing shit except getting stomped.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 28, 2011)

*[Vote lynch VasoLorDae]*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 28, 2011)

what a stupid vote LB. a stupid stupid vote.


----------



## Magic (Apr 28, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch VastoLorDae]*


----------



## Awesome (Apr 28, 2011)

*[vote lynch Rofl]*

Lets hope this lynch doesn't result in towning.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 28, 2011)

Give some good reasons to actually vote me you fools!


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 28, 2011)

Can someone do me a HUGE favor? Could you send out the Day Phase II PM's? I am not feeling good at all and want to lay down.


----------



## Savage (Apr 28, 2011)

What does "stilled" mean again?


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 28, 2011)

Once per night or day, Gigi may ?still? someone. When a person is stilled, they cannot speak/post or use their roles. This wears off in 2 phases. 

Why do I bother posting roles?


----------



## Raven Rider (Apr 28, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Give some good reasons to actually vote me you fools!



Do they need a reason mafia scum.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 28, 2011)

Anyone that votes me is obvious scum. Anyone who accuses me is obvious scum. Raven  you are scum.


----------



## Raven Rider (Apr 28, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Anyone that votes me is obvious scum. Anyone who accuses me is obvious scum. Raven  you are scum.



Aha!! Showing your true colors now.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 28, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> Aha!! Showing your true colors now.



 Bull! My heart beats town you son of a bitch! just by looking at your set screams mafia!


----------



## Raven Rider (Apr 28, 2011)

What you got about Vampire Princess's? My lovely Rachel is a good girl for your information.


----------



## Magic (Apr 28, 2011)

Im just voting you to vote, no real reason other than that.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 28, 2011)

*[Vote lynch ROFL]*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 28, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> What you got about Vampire Princess's? My lovely Rachel is a good girl for your information.



 More like a little bitch.



RemChu said:


> Im just voting you to vote, no real reason other than that.



Because your scum working with the queen scum, LB.


----------



## Raven Rider (Apr 28, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> More like a little bitch.



That does it!  Nobody and I mean nobody talks about Rachel that way and gets away with it.

*[Change vote lynch VastoLorDae]*


----------



## Sarun (Apr 28, 2011)

who is rachel?

confused by/mixing up all games running simulteneously.


----------



## Raven Rider (Apr 28, 2011)

Rachel Alucard pek


----------



## brolmes (Apr 28, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> _*Also Godfather, please send your team's actions in as a whole, instead of just your own. Mafia members, please send your actions to the godfather, who will then send them to me. Thanks!_



this could be a useful clue

the godfather and some of the mafia members might be new-ish players or players who haven't been mafia members before

that could help narrow things down a bit


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 28, 2011)

I see people decided to town this phase. 
-joins in on the towning-
*[VOTE LYNCH ROFLCOPTER]*


----------



## Sajin (Apr 28, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Roflcopter]*

Towning is fun.


----------



## MSAL (Apr 28, 2011)

Wait WTF?

I received no PM notifying me of night or day two phase


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 28, 2011)

That's why you subscribe to the thread and see when it's active.


----------



## MSAL (Apr 28, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> That's why you subscribe to the thread and see when it's active.



Thats why some of us have lives, are in multiple games, and also mods should be doing their jobs, Trish.

I still thought it was day 1 smh

Edit: *[VOTE LYNCH ROFLCOPTER]*


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 28, 2011)

omi was killed


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 28, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> Thats why some of us have lives, are in multiple games, and also mods should be doing their jobs, Trish.
> 
> I still thought it was day 1 smh
> 
> Edit: *[VOTE LYNCH ROFLCOPTER]*





Everyone here is in multiple games. That's not an excuse. In fact, had you subscribed to the game threads, they'd all be in the CP for you to view at your leisure. Also, the implication that "some of us have lives" was rather rude, _Alan._


----------



## MSAL (Apr 28, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Everyone here is in multiple games. That's not an excuse. In fact, had you subscribed to the game threads, they'd all be in the CP for you to view at your leisure. Also, the implication that "some of us have lives" was rather rude, _Alan._





I still thought it was day 1, bold doesnt matter :/

/drama



I forgive you, Trish


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 28, 2011)

Take your forgiveness and shove it up your ass, male.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 28, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> Thats why some of us have lives, are in multiple games, and also mods should be doing their jobs, Trish.
> 
> I still thought it was day 1 smh
> 
> Edit: *[VOTE LYNCH ROFLCOPTER]*


 Reason by Hiruzen:


Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Can someone do me a HUGE favor? Could you send out the Day Phase II PM's? I am not feeling good at all and want to lay down.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 28, 2011)

So many votes for me even though I'm town.
Lol townies.


----------



## MSAL (Apr 28, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Take your forgiveness and shove it up your ass, male.



You know you want too.





sarun uchiha said:


> Reason by Hiruzen:



Well im not really raged, i was just bored.


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Apr 28, 2011)

No one talks about Rachel like that.

*[Vote Lynch VastoLorDae]*


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 28, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> Thats why some of us have lives, are in multiple games, and also mods should be doing their jobs, Trish.
> 
> I still thought it was day 1 smh
> 
> Edit: *[VOTE LYNCH ROFLCOPTER]*


Sorry for being sick MSHAL. I will try harder not to next time, just for you. 


LegendaryBeauty said:


> Take your forgiveness and shove it up your ass, male.







Winchester Gospel said:


> No one talks about Rachel like that.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch VastoLorDae]*



Raging Mod Alert!


----------



## Raven Rider (Apr 28, 2011)

Winchester Gospel said:


> No one talks about Rachel like that.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch VastoLorDae]*



  pek


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 28, 2011)

It was night phase when I came into this thread, but now that it's daytime, I'm here! 



Homestuck said:


> this could be a useful clue
> 
> the godfather and some of the mafia members might be new-ish players or players who haven't been mafia members before
> 
> that could help narrow things down a bit



 You might be onto something, Homes.


----------



## Saturday (Apr 28, 2011)

My first post in a Mafia game :3 well here's my vote
*Lynching VastoLorDae*


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 28, 2011)

Pandabubba was up to no good once again. He had located his prey and would proceed to pounce!


Pandabubba grabbed the young lady by her neck and began to choke her. He then took her head and proceeded to slam in into a glass window, several times. He then dragged her battered body out into the backyard of her house, tied bricks to her ankles, and threw her into the pool. He then dropped a Cell Phone into the water, which created a large electric surge throughout the pool. The surge destroy the rope binding the girl to the brick which caused her burnt, battered body to rise to the surface. Pandabubba then dragged the body back into the house and lit the woman’s hair on fire. He then gave her a kiss on the cheek and walked away.

Fireworks has been warned that she will be modkilled if she doesn’t post this round.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 28, 2011)

Did you imply Fireworks has a female role, HS?

In other business, I'll go by what Homes said.
*
[Vote Lynch Baroxio]*


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 28, 2011)

For the record, Baroxio has been silenced for today. 

Also, no I did not imply that Fireworks has a female role. I did imply though, that Fireworks is female.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh, ok. I knew she was a girl for a while, though.


----------



## Empathy (Apr 28, 2011)

*[Vote No Lynch]*

Just because I need to slap a vote down.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 28, 2011)

★No Ceilings★ said:


> *[Vote No Lynch]*
> 
> Just because I need to slap a vote down.



Vote for me, damnit.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 28, 2011)

Guys stop voting me. I freaking main Rachel you assholes!


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 28, 2011)

Guys, stop voting VLD. Vote me instead.


----------



## Raven Rider (Apr 28, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Guys stop voting me. I freaking main Rachel you assholes!



Say you're sorry and I'll think about it.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 28, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Guys stop voting me. I freaking main Rachel you assholes!


 what does she have to do with this game?


----------



## Raven Rider (Apr 28, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> what does she have to do with this game?



He bad-mouthed Rachel and everyone's voting him for it.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 28, 2011)

*[vote lynch No Ceilings]*

keeps coming in solely to vote no lynch and then disappears


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 28, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> He bad-mouthed Rachel and everyone's voting him for it.



And by everyone you mean 2 people, right ? Cause that's how many votes he got, I think. Perhaps 3.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 28, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> *[vote lynch No Ceilings]*
> 
> keeps coming in solely to vote no lynch and then disappears



I agree. NC's posts reek of inacifagness, and inactifags are a liability, town or otherwise.

*[Change Vote Lynch No Ceilings]*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 28, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> Say you're sorry and I'll think about it.



 NEVER! Apologies are for people that are wrong. I am never wrong. She IS a bitch. Does not mean I do not like her.



sarun uchiha said:


> what does she have to do with this game?





Raven Rider said:


> He bad-mouthed Rachel and everyone's voting him for it.



 Because Legendary Bitch, Remfu, EverchangingnameMod, greenshit and RagingRaven here are fools. I never deserve to be voted for. I live and breath town. and I am certain at least one of them is mafia.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 28, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> I agree. NC's posts reek of inacifagness, and inactifags are a liability, town or otherwise.
> 
> *[Change Vote Lynch No Ceilings]*





*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH JTG]* for being on Homestuck's dick. smh


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 28, 2011)

A disciple of Jiraiya-sama never goes on any man's dick, Rofl.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 28, 2011)

*[vote lynch no ceilings]* 

homes does have a point


----------



## Raven Rider (Apr 28, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> NEVER! Apologies are for people that are wrong. I am never wrong. She IS a bitch. Does not mean I do not like her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are in the wrong if it offends her which you most certainly did.

Why are you trying so hard to defend yourself. Your definitely hiding something.


----------



## Hero (Apr 28, 2011)

What the hell is going on here?!?


----------



## Sarun (Apr 28, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> What the hell is going on here?!?


 Hiruzen pimp slapped u in his write-up to say the least.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 28, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> You are in the wrong if it offends her which you most certainly did.
> 
> Why are you trying so hard to defend yourself. Your definitely hiding something.



Because fool lynching me will be bad for town.


----------



## Hero (Apr 28, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> Hiruzen pimp slapped u in his write-up to say the least.



The bitch.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 28, 2011)

just post in day phase in here or tell him if u are busy.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 28, 2011)

Vote No Ceilings, guys.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 28, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Vote Roflcopter, guys.



Fixed.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 28, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch R o f l c o p t e r]*

Is this a fashion nowadays? Insisting oneself to get lynched.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 28, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> *[Vote Lynch R o f l c o p t e r]*
> 
> Is this a fashion nowadays? Insisting oneself to get lynched.



Yes it is.


----------



## Judas (Apr 28, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Narcissus]*

I have a strange hunch about this one. I also refuse to hop on the Rofl-wagon. I'm better than that.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 28, 2011)

rofl may be Chi Creature


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 28, 2011)

~Blitz~ said:


> I also refuse to hop on the Rofl-wagon. I'm better than that.



I have no clue who you are, but I like you already.
At least you're not towning like the rest.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 28, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> *[Vote Lynch R o f l c o p t e r]*
> 
> Is this a fashion nowadays? Insisting oneself to get lynched.



Yup, it's a fashion. A fashion I'll never follow.


----------



## Hero (Apr 28, 2011)

*[Vote No Lynch]*


----------



## Judas (Apr 28, 2011)

A higher power dictates my moves and in the long-run, my fate.

Victory lies along the narrow path of enlightenment.

Defeat is for those who traverse the broad path of idiocy and indecency.

I walk alone on an untouched path, therefore, I'm above both.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 28, 2011)

~Blitz~ said:


> *A higher power dictates my moves and in the long-run, my fate.*
> 
> Victory lies along the narrow path of enlightenment.
> 
> ...



 Higher power dictates you huh? Like...a godfather?


----------



## Awesome (Apr 28, 2011)

*[change vote lynch Blitz]*

Interesting statement there.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 28, 2011)

~Blitz~ said:


> A higher power dictates my moves and in the long-run, my fate.
> 
> Victory lies along the narrow path of enlightenment.
> 
> ...


 are people asking to be lynched?

*[Vote Lynch ~Blitz~]*


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 28, 2011)

Blitz got more votes, so I'll add. 
*
[Change Vote Lynch Blitz]*


----------



## Judas (Apr 28, 2011)

No mere mortal can discern my true motives.

EDIT: On a more serious note, it's fun getting people to hop on your wagon. Hopefully, I can get more votes and edge out Rofl at which I'm currently succeeding.


----------



## Juri (Apr 29, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Sarun]*


----------



## Judas (Apr 29, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> *[Vote Lynch Sarun]*



You're voting for the wrong one.


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Apr 29, 2011)

R o f l is town. (  -_-)


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 29, 2011)

Did Blitz just blitz him/herself with a mafia poem?

*[Change vote Lynch Blitz]*

I think ROFL is just trolling which is annoying the hell out of me if he does get lynched. I think people just have a dire need for ''I told you so.'' self service and ''watch town die without me'' syndrome. Don't let your apathy kill town if you are indeed town rofl. Defend yourself goddamit. I'm not hopping on that wagon.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 29, 2011)

*[VOTE NO LYNCH R O F L]

*It's too late to stop now.


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 29, 2011)

* [Vote lynch VastoLorDae] *

i can go with this. R O F L wagon does not please me...


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 29, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Sarun]*


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 29, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Bitz]*


----------



## Fear (Apr 29, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Shark Skin]*


----------



## Raven Rider (Apr 29, 2011)

Guys voting VLD is the right thing to do.


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 29, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> Guys voting VLD is the right thing to do.



i'm down with this


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 29, 2011)

Lifemaker...I always hated you.


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 29, 2011)

The hatred of such a thing as you is of no moment to me 

Yer guilty as sin anyway I'm sure


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 29, 2011)

*Vote lynch VastoLorDae* 

Didn't even know the night phase ended. :/


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 29, 2011)

Winchester Gospel said:


> R o f l is town. (  -_-)




Didn't you vote for me ? 



Shin - Zangetsu said:


> I think ROFL is just trolling which is annoying the hell out of me if he does get lynched. I think people just have a dire need for ''I told you so.'' self service and ''watch town die without me'' syndrome. Don't let your apathy kill town if you are indeed town rofl. Defend yourself goddamit. I'm not hopping on that wagon.



You seem to have missed the part where this wagon isn't based on anything. 
So, there is not really anything to defend against, now is there ? 



Atlantic Storm said:


> *[VOTE NO LYNCH R O F L]
> 
> *It's too late to stop now.



Your vote... it seems to be off. 
Are you voting to lynch me, or to not lynch me ? 



LifeMaker said:


> * [Vote lynch VastoLorDae] *
> 
> i can go with this. R O F L wagon does not please me...



No wagon is ever pleasing untill the lynch happened and you see that you got your target. Not that that is going to happen when I'm lynched lol.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 29, 2011)

not sure if i've made a vote this phase 
*[vote lynch vld]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 29, 2011)

Yer just being lazy. 

[vote lynch VLD]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 29, 2011)

stop being stupid people!


----------



## King Hopper (Apr 29, 2011)

Vote Lynch *VLD*.
Is this how it works?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 29, 2011)

When I get lynched you guys stay away from my funeral.


----------



## Raven Rider (Apr 29, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Vote Lynch *[VLD]*.
> Is this how it works?



You forgot the brackets. Fixed for ya.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 29, 2011)

~Blitz~ said:


> *[Vote Lynch Narcissus]*
> 
> I have a strange hunch about this one. I also refuse to hop on the Rofl-wagon. I'm better than that.



Your "strange feeling" is off, but if you want to push for me then feel free...


R o f l c o p t e r said:


> You seem to have missed the part where this wagon isn't based on anything.



Are ANY of these votes based on anything? 
they just seem to be all over the place.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 29, 2011)

Who has the most votes? Rofl, Vasto, or Blitz?


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 29, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Your "strange feeling" is off, but if you want to push for me then feel free...
> 
> 
> Are ANY of these votes based on anything?
> they just seem to be all over the place.


the night produced nothing for everyone
except one who has told us to lynch vld


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 29, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch VastoLorDae]*

I might as well do something useful.


----------



## Friday (Apr 29, 2011)

Hiruzen you shouldn't delete the roles that are dead.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 29, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Hiruzen you shouldn't delete the roles that are dead.



I wasn't trying to, however, the post was too long with everything and I was forced to delete them. I will repost them if you'd like. 


Also, to everyone[or certain people]- SPHYER IS NOT IN THIS GAME NOR IS HE MY SUB MOD SO STOP SENDING HIS THE PM'S AS WELL!


----------



## Friday (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah, well I was so confused. It'd be nice to know what we lost for town since I know Omi's the main protagonist of the show yet he died.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 29, 2011)

Okay. Sorry about the confusion, damn forum!


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 29, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Also, to everyone[or certain people]- SPHYER IS NOT IN THIS GAME NOR IS HE MY SUB MOD SO STOP SENDING HIS THE PM'S AS WELL!





That's priceless.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 29, 2011)

No that's just not paying attention.
I hope Sphyer give us some insights


----------



## Ishamael (Apr 29, 2011)

So nobody got any info and we're just starting random wagons? 

The mafia is gonna destroy us if we keep this up.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 29, 2011)

I couldnt  careless


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 29, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> So nobody got any info and we're just starting random wagons?
> 
> The mafia is gonna destroy us if we keep this up.



Townies town. That's how they roll.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 29, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> I couldnt  careless



i'm dying next phase


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 29, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i'm dying next phase



Your death brings me beacon of joy


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 29, 2011)

lol you got targeted by aizen twice in lm's game
i see the spite
i was never aizen though


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 29, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Legendary Beauty]*

This is the real deal, not a random wagon. Mafia will probably target me for this.

Legendary Beauty is Sibini.
ROFL is Town. I won't say who.
Blizt is Independent called Raksha


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 29, 2011)

Proof, please.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 29, 2011)

*[Lynch LB]*

@aiyanah,your upcoming death has nothing to do with spite


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 29, 2011)

Meh, whatever. Anyone can claim "it's the real deal" and people will follow it. Lynch me and regret it. Not my fault when town fails even harder.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 29, 2011)

Just when I changed to Hiruzen, someone claims LB to mafia. And LB not helping matters with her posts.

*[Change Vote Lynch LegendaryBeauty]*


----------



## Sarun (Apr 29, 2011)

Hold on, shin, how can you know 3 roles?

Will probably change my votes if you don't give convincing answer.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 29, 2011)

sarun, the same thing is happening in Scott Pilgrim mafia. Don't really have the patience to defend it. Apathy is key. :33


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 29, 2011)

lb probably is mafia
but thats for another phase


----------



## Sarun (Apr 29, 2011)

This is 2nd day phase. How does shin know 3 roles?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 29, 2011)

Sarun. It's the third phase. Two days and one night. Therefore three roles. I knew who LB was on day one before she even possessed Amrun. I just didn't want to say anything. And why do you think I berated that bum called rofl telling him to defend himself better? Also, how would I know an independent and mention someone I don't even know like Blitz. 

Tell you what town. Lynch her and if I am indeed lying then feel free to take me out. But you will find I am great townie. That is all. My role is already half revealed, come at me mafia.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 29, 2011)

There's no way your lying .
look out for Sarun again .


----------



## Sarun (Apr 29, 2011)

There is no cop role that investigates day and night, shin.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 29, 2011)

The "lynch that person, and if it doesn't work, lynch me" tactic is mafia bullshit designed to get rid of a pro-townie and then escape consequences somehow. Half-assed excuse is half-ass.

But let town do it anyways.  They probably will regardless.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 29, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> There is no cop role that investigates day and night, shin.



Game Mechanics. Read again .

No that I care ,if town does die.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 29, 2011)

Sarun do you want me to totally reveal? Yes or no? . Look at all the possibilities in the game.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 29, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Sarun do you want me to totally reveal? Yes or no? . Look at all the possibilities in the game.


*don't role reveal*. too early anway. i probably didn't look deep into game mechanics like mei lin said.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 29, 2011)

So basically he's getting a free pass?


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 29, 2011)

phase ending soon!


----------



## Sarun (Apr 29, 2011)

he is suspicious but i didn't read everything in the 1st page well.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 29, 2011)

Not too bothered at this point. Let townies town, I'll be playing RE4. :33


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 29, 2011)

How soon Hiruzen?


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 29, 2011)

Ending this phase...NOW!


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 29, 2011)

dont end the phase early :/


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 29, 2011)

If rofl is still tops in votes the lynch will fail. That is my final proof. Now I need protection for the night. lol, I'm probably dead.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 29, 2011)

Phase ends in 10 minutes. 

VLD- 10 votes
Rofl- 3 votes
LB- 3 votes

Thats all the higher ones.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 29, 2011)

Hiruzen don't rush the phase. Some people still need to vote.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 29, 2011)

Give it a couple of hours.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 29, 2011)

Oops, I thought this phase started earlier. 

Phase ends in one hour and 20 minutes!


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 29, 2011)

Also lynch will also fail if used on Vastolordae. Lynch LB.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 29, 2011)

Half the people haven't voted yet, it seems.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 29, 2011)

*SIBINI HAS EXITED THE CHI CREATURE AND ENTERED MASTER MONK GUAN AND NOW HAS FULL CONTROL OVER HIS POWERS!*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 29, 2011)

Hahaha there we go.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 29, 2011)

...What's with all the mafia governors lately?


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 29, 2011)

^What do you mean?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 29, 2011)

Lynch LB so I can die with her.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 29, 2011)

LB ghost rape sucess


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Apr 29, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Legendary Beauty]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 29, 2011)

So Sibini decides now to act?

 Thanks a fucking lot.

*[Vote lynch LegendaryBeauty]*


----------



## Sajin (Apr 29, 2011)

Okay, I actually read back now. 

*[Vote lynch LegendaryBeauty]*


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 29, 2011)

Master Monk Guan is in his MONSTER FORM now.


----------



## Ishamael (Apr 29, 2011)

*[Vote lynch LegendaryBeauty]*


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Apr 29, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch LegendaryBeauty]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 29, 2011)

Whoever is *Old Bessie* attack LB with the Serpant's Tail. *Master Fung* should also roleblock LB. Must be a guarantee.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 29, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> I berated that bum called rofl





*[Change Vote Lynch LegendaryBeauty]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 29, 2011)

Wasting your time. Not really going to work, due to the mechanics of my role; and not Sibini, mind you.

/towning


----------



## Saturday (Apr 29, 2011)

Wow. I'm really confused. I know my role and everything but how do you guys figure out who is who?


----------



## Sarun (Apr 29, 2011)

greenbeast44 said:


> Wow. I'm really confused. I know my role and everything but how do you guys figure out who is who?


 directly through investigation.
indirectly through looking at suspects within the thread by their behaviour and posting pattern. also placing pressure etc.
and through trollage.


----------



## Saturday (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh thanks. I guess I'll just catch on to it. Are we supposed to communicate with each other through pm or something?


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 29, 2011)

If Sibini is targeted for roleblock, whoever Sibini is possessing gets roleblocked. Old Bessie is useless with the Serpent's Tail, since it lacks an attacking role.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 29, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Wasting your time. Not really going to work, due to the mechanics of my role; and not Sibini, mind you.
> 
> /towning



Guess we'll find out, eh.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 29, 2011)

That you will.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 29, 2011)

greenbeast44 said:


> Oh thanks. I guess I'll just catch on to it. Are we supposed to communicate with each other through pm or something?


don't PM fellow players. it's against rules and u will be modkilled/replaced. ask mod (Hiruzen) for more details.


----------



## Saturday (Apr 29, 2011)

Okay thanks. Now my last questions is how do you know people aren't giving of fake hints or are doing things to purposely distract you?

Do you just have to use your better judgement?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 29, 2011)

Do not pm anyone greenbeast. Just vote to lynch LB.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 29, 2011)

Vastolordae, it's a good night for you. Vote unless you're mafia which people already suspect.


----------



## Saturday (Apr 29, 2011)

I already voted. Can I change my vote? 

Also what did LB do to deserve being lynched?


----------



## Sarun (Apr 29, 2011)

greenbeast44 said:


> Okay thanks. Now my last questions is how do you know people aren't giving of fake hints or are doing things to purposely distract you?


trust ur intuition.


> Do you just have to use your better judgement?


 yeah, some experienced players can role reveal/be revealed and could survive till the end.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 29, 2011)

greenbeast44 said:


> I already voted. Can I change my vote?
> 
> Also what did LB do to deserve being lynched?


 yes, type in change before vote.

she is suspeced of being Sibini.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 29, 2011)

What they said. Vote to lynch me and end the game.


----------



## Saturday (Apr 29, 2011)

*Change Vote Lynch Legendary Beauty*

Sorry :s


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 29, 2011)

*[vote lynch LB]*

 I do not need a reason to lynch LB...its LB.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 29, 2011)

Game ending soon. Have to change the write up now since VLD was suppossed to die.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 29, 2011)

bahahahahaha


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 29, 2011)

*Day Phase II End:*

The parade for the Heylin Comet was in full effect. There was dancing and singing and moving to the grooving and just when it hit me somebody turned around and shouted: 

?ARGH!? Someone in the crowd was struggling with?themselves?

?HELP?ME! IT?S?IN ME!? Most people thought it was indigestion, until a second voice came from the body. 

?SHUT UP YOU IDIOT. I AM IN CONTROL!?

?NO YOU AREN?T!?

Realizing the person was clearly possessed, everyone attacked the person. 



*Sibini/LegendaryBeauty* has been lynched

*Master Monk Guan/Shin ? Zangetsu* has been lynched as well

Thanks for playing. You have a chance at MVP Shin. 

*Night Phase II Starts now!
NO TALKING! PLEASE SEND IN YOUR ACTIONS!*​


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 29, 2011)

Go teammates.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 29, 2011)

I bid thee farewell town. It was worth the sacrifice for thee.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 29, 2011)

Remember, there is a reviver. And the Bird of Paradise could have saved you.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 29, 2011)

Trollage value if I'm ressurected.  You know you want to~


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 29, 2011)

That would be the best thing I have ever seen.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 29, 2011)

Better rez me. Come on peeps.


----------



## Awesome (Apr 29, 2011)

If only I wasn't at the store this could have went better with town.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 29, 2011)

Jermaine now holds the Eagle Scope and Fountain of Hui.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 30, 2011)

*Night Phase II End:*

Sitting on his icey throne, Raksha observed the Heylin Comet Festival. 

Raksha: ?Those fools. They don?t realize the power of Heylin, allow me to show them.?

And with that, Raksha activated his freezing ability, stopping everyone from moving. 

?How that for Heyling Power?? Laughed Raksha


Raksha has used his Deep Freeze Ability. No Actions could be used this Night Phase and thus we enter the Day Phase. 



*Day Phase IV Has Begun. You may start talking!*​


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 30, 2011)

stupid raksha 
*[vote lynch greenbeast44]*


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 30, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH GREENBEAST44]*

Why are we lynching the new guy ?


----------



## Raven Rider (Apr 30, 2011)

*[Vote lynch VLD]*


----------



## Juri (Apr 30, 2011)

a bandwagon so early in the morning?


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 30, 2011)

Sorry to whom ever already sent me their roles. I saved them though if you want to use them again this night.


----------



## Awesome (Apr 30, 2011)

VLD mafia? 

Didn't LB try to push the lynch on him?


----------



## Raven Rider (Apr 30, 2011)

Awesome said:


> VLD mafia?
> 
> Didn't LB try to push the lynch on him?



IDC He's not getting away with what he said about Rachel.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 30, 2011)

Incoming Day Action!


----------



## Awesome (Apr 30, 2011)

That's pretty terrible reasoning for a day 3 lynch. 

*[vote lynch Raven Rider]*


----------



## Raven Rider (Apr 30, 2011)

You made the right decision. 

*[change vote lynch Awesome]*


----------



## Awesome (Apr 30, 2011)

You can try all you want to lynch me.


----------



## Raven Rider (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm town, I'm just warning you Awesome.

*[change vote lynch no one]*


----------



## brolmes (Apr 30, 2011)

kind of wondering why no one's lynching blitz but i suppose there's not much point until tomorrow really, he can't do shit until then and i don't think he can stop a lynch anyway, only actions

but yeah it has been heavily implied that some of the mafia are people who are new to the game, since hiruzen says they didn't know how to send in their actions (especially the godfathers), and greenbeast has made it pretty clear that he is brand new 

king hopper says he's new too and has shown some uncertainty about how things work...

i also noticed lb instructing some of the new players not to defend her, as though they were on her team and weren't sure what to do

one of them even apologized to her for voting, i think it was greenbeast?

i wouldn't be surprised if he turns out mafia

other people who stood out to me are No Ceilings (does nothing but vote no lynch), Cycloid (laying real low), Ishmael (chiming in to say the typical mafia line "guys mafia is gonna destroy us if we don't come up with better lynches" while offering no input of his own), Sarun (tried to defend LB by questioning the cop's credibility pretty aggressively)

vld seems to be town if you consider what happened just after the lynch yesterday

awesome has hinted a role that could have prevented shin from dying, i think... said he could have helped if he wasn't at the store


----------



## Raven Rider (Apr 30, 2011)

Fine I'll let VLD off the hook for the game but I'll get him back some day. 

*[change vote lynch greenbeast]*


----------



## brolmes (Apr 30, 2011)

oh yeah *[vote lynch greenbeast]*


----------



## Awesome (Apr 30, 2011)

*[change vote lynch greenbeast]*

Not bad Homestuck. Not bad at all.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 30, 2011)

*Day Phase III Update:*

Jessie was fixing her bike, tightening some bots, and giving it a new paint job. She got up to get a screw driver, but walked into something hard. 

?Dammit. What was that?? 

Jessie moved her hands around and grabbed something, hose like. 

?What in the world??

Suddenly, Jessie felt the ?hose? pierce her and her Chi was drained. 

Jessie Bailey has lost her ability. 

The Chi Creature has gained the ability: [Double-Crosser]

*Master Fung* was saved from a Torching by *Old Bessie*



*Kimiko Strikes Again!*

*Blind Swordsman* has been Torched by *Kimiko*

Continue!


_*Also, for all you perverts out there, the "hose" Jessie grabbed was the Chi Creature's Tongue, not his ...*_​


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 30, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> *Blind Swordsman* has been Torched by *Kimiko*


----------



## Sajin (Apr 30, 2011)

*[Vote lynch greenbeast]*

In Homestuck I trust.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Apr 30, 2011)

*[Vote lynch King Hopper]*


----------



## Judas (Apr 30, 2011)

[*Vote No Lynch*]

How come I'm not getting votes?


----------



## brolmes (Apr 30, 2011)

you can't do anything until tomorrow, and you're not even actually dangerous until day 5 or something


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 30, 2011)

I forgot to mention, Jermaine now has Omi's Powers !


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 30, 2011)

What exactly were you getting at the shops Awesome? :ho

/dead


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 30, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> What exactly were you getting at the shops Awesome? :ho
> 
> /dead



Chocolate.


----------



## Judas (Apr 30, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> you can't do anything until tomorrow, and you're not even actually dangerous until day 5 or something



I know what I can and can't do. Just figured that I'd have a reason to focus more on the tourney in my neighborhood.


----------



## Awesome (Apr 30, 2011)

Well I went to Gamestop and got porn Castlevania, and then stopped at the grocery store before going home.


----------



## MSAL (Apr 30, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH GREENBEAST]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 30, 2011)

Those better have been some good groceries. :ho

/dead


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 30, 2011)

*sigh* i really don't know why i bother


----------



## Friday (Apr 30, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH GREENBEAST]*

Hardly have a clue what's going on.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 30, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Greenbeast]*

Luci, wagoning going on.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 30, 2011)

*[Vote lynch greenbeast]*


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 30, 2011)

*[vote lynch greenbeast]*


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 30, 2011)

* [Vote lynch greenbeast] *

my despair and confusion here is great...


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 30, 2011)

Lots of newbies in this game, it seems. Learn, they shall.

*[Vote Lynch greenbeast]*


----------



## King Hopper (Apr 30, 2011)

I acquiesce
*[Vote Lynch greenbeast] *
I'm supposed to kill mafia, right?


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 30, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH GREENBEAST44]*
> 
> Why are we lynching the new guy ?



this is something i would like to know too
how many of you have jumped on this bandwagon?


----------



## brolmes (Apr 30, 2011)

^ the reasoning is simple, hiruzen implied that the mafia and godfather are inexperienced and didn't send their actions properly, and greenbeast has shown himself to be inexperienced

but i said all this and more already on the previous page

you're the one who started this wagon anyway



LifeMaker said:


> * [Vote lynch greenbeast] *
> 
> my despair and confusion here is great...



is there a reason that we shouldn't be lynching him?


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 30, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> ^ the reasoning is simple, hiruzen implied that the mafia and godfather are inexperienced and didn't send their actions properly, and greenbeast has shown himself to be inexperienced
> 
> but i said all this and more already on the previous page
> 
> ...



i am referring to an action that has been perfomed that makes me sad and unhappy.

i am fighting the tides trying to stop derping it seems...


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 30, 2011)

Derping will always occur as long as there are derps willing to derp.


----------



## Hero (Apr 30, 2011)

What's happening in this game?


----------



## Raven Rider (Apr 30, 2011)

We're lynching noobs.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 30, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> We're lynching noobs.



Now now, try not to sound too harsh. We don't want another breakdown like AnthraX's.


----------



## Magic (Apr 30, 2011)

*[Vote lynch greenbeast]*


----------



## brolmes (Apr 30, 2011)

it's not just because they're new though, remember, it's because we have reason to believe that the mafia contains new players 

it's not like we're all just being total dicks or anything


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 30, 2011)

i never anticipated a bandwagon
pfft whatevs


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 30, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i never anticipated a bandwagon
> pfft whatevs



And I didn't expect my lulz vote on Broly in WAD's game to become a wagon.

Just goes to show that anything can trigger bandwagoning.


----------



## Awesome (Apr 30, 2011)

A first vote usually becomes a bandwagon as well. Me in the scott pilgrim game and Amrun in this game


----------



## Sajin (Apr 30, 2011)

Awesome said:


> A first vote usually becomes a bandwagon as well. *Me in the scott pilgrim game and Amrun in this game*



That's the difference between playing anti- and pro-Sajin


----------



## Baroxio (Apr 30, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i never anticipated a bandwagon
> pfft whatevs


Didn't you say that you were going to die? Considering that Master Fung was saved by Old Bessie, I guess that makes you Master Fung, right?


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 30, 2011)

Baroxio said:


> Didn't you say that you were going to die? Considering that Master Fung was saved by Old Bessie, I guess that makes you Master Fung, right?


master fung was saved?
now i have to take this game partially seriously again :/
< skipped write-up


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 30, 2011)

Vote Count-

*1. Narcissus*
2. RemChu -> greenbeast44
3. Sajin -> greenbeast44
*4. Fear*
5. R o f l c o p t e r -> greenbeast44
*7. ~Avant~*
8. Atlantic Storm
9. ~blitz~ -> No Lynch
*11. Marco*
12. Shark Skin -> greenbeast44
*13. Cycloid*
14. St. Lucifer -> greenbeast44
*15. ★No Ceilings★*
*16. Jiraiya The Gallant*
17. JiraiyaTheGallant -> greenbeast44
20. sarun uchiha -> greenbeast44
*22. greenbeast44*
*23. EnterTheTao*
24. Mei Lin -> greenbeast44
25. KizaruTachio -> greenbeast44
*26. Winchester Gospel*
27. James -> greenbeast44
28. King Hopper -> greenbeast44
29. Mangekyou SharingAL -> greenbeast44
30. AznKuchikiChick -> Homestuck 
31. Baroxio -> greenbeast44
32. Awesome -> Raven Rider -> greenbeast44
33. Princess Ivy -> greenbeast44
34. Mastic -> greenbeast44
35. Fireworks -> greenbeast44
36. Homestuck -> greenbeast44
37. Raven Rider -> VLD -> Awesome -> No Lynch -> greenbeast44
38. TruEorFalse_21 -> King Hopper
39. aiyanah -> greenbeast44
40. Ishamael -> greenbeast44
41. Lifemaker -> greenbeast44
42. VastoLorDae - ~blitz~


----------



## brolmes (Apr 30, 2011)

the doctor should protect lifemaker tonight by the way

just saiyan


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 30, 2011)

^The protector, Master Monk Guan, is dead.


----------



## Ishamael (Apr 30, 2011)

*[vote lynch greenbeast44]*

Clearly I am the deciding vote


----------



## brolmes (Apr 30, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> ^The protector, Master Monk Guan, is dead.



oh fuck, right, yeah, because of lb

ehh well hopefully they will be more concerned about other targets

it would be handy if someone would revive him though


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 30, 2011)

You have a reviver and an ultimate protector.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 30, 2011)

*[vote lynch greenbeast44]* 

i think no ceilings should be investigated this night phase. 

also, hiruzen, my internet has died on me again and i don't have that long of a time to come and log on. so just wanna give you a heads up.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 30, 2011)

Okay, thanks for voting.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 30, 2011)

I am very dissappointed in some of you, many of you. Hardley anyone is using their roles.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 30, 2011)

*[vote lynch blitz]*

 ya have the majority so my vote will not even matter.


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Apr 30, 2011)

greenbeast44 should defend himself.


----------



## Raven Rider (Apr 30, 2011)

Its not going to work. Nothing can stop a bunch of hungry hyenas' looking for fresh meat.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 30, 2011)

I agree with Raven Rider. chances are even if he defends himself, no one will come back in and change. Many people are the "post a vote leave until next day phase" types.


----------



## Hero (May 1, 2011)

Wow I come back and this game has only moved one page.

Hiruzen, I think the users in your game are trying to tell you something!

Hey! Evry'bodys doing it! 

*[Vote Lynch Green Beast]*


----------



## Awesome (May 1, 2011)

Mainly because you should only use one shots when you need to, HS.


----------



## Big Mom (May 1, 2011)

Don't make me modkill you Fireworks.


----------



## Hero (May 1, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Don't make me modkill you Fireworks.



For what? I've posted, and voted.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 1, 2011)

Abusing your powers much eh.


----------



## Big Mom (May 1, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> For what? I've posted, and voted.



For insulting my game.



Raven Rider said:


> Abusing your powers much eh.



You want to be modkilled too?

I MODKILL ALLL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raven Rider (May 1, 2011)

Nope but I find it entertaining.


----------



## Baroxio (May 1, 2011)

In all seriousness though, someone should really bring back Master Monk Guam. He seemed like he knew some things, and he had a great role for that knowledge. If anyone should be revived, it should be him.

Furthermore, it seems a little contrived that a protector that powerful would get taken out so easily. He was roleblocked by Sibini's Possesion, and then lynched when Sibini died.

Was this just LB taking a pot shot, or could this have been planned from the onset by an overactive mafia? Truly, this bugs me. While we townies town, the mafia seems so much more organized than we are.

Who are our investigators? Jermain gained the power to investigate, we should be able to investigate a good number of suspicious people. If we don't start acting serious, we're going to lose, and rather easily.

That said, if a townie's gotta town, a townie's gotta town.
*
[VOTE lynch green beast]*


----------



## Marco (May 1, 2011)

Yeah, I agree with Baroxio. **


----------



## brolmes (May 1, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> For insulting my game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's the spirit


----------



## A. Waltz (May 1, 2011)

*[vote lynch homestuck]*


----------



## Jeroen (May 1, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I am very dissappointed in some of you, many of you. Hardley anyone is using their roles.



Don't expect me to make use of my role.


----------



## LifeMaker (May 1, 2011)

I've been trying bro, but it's like fighting a tide of idiocy, and i aint winning


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 1, 2011)

*[Vote lynch greenbeast]~*

Okaay.. so he's supposedly the Godfather?


----------



## Mei Lin (May 1, 2011)

*[VOTE lynch green beast]*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 1, 2011)

I swear to ya Princess Ivy is up to no mutha fuckin good!


----------



## Mastic (May 1, 2011)

Holy shit, I have completely forgotten about this game. The fuck its already DP3 

Gotta catch up. >_>  Just scrollin' the last couple pages, looks like GB is a goner.

*[VOTE Lynch Greenbeast]*

Sorry 4 ya bruh.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 1, 2011)

Isn't this phase supposed to have ended already?


----------



## LifeMaker (May 1, 2011)

I just want my Grist....


we get that for lynches here right?


----------



## aiyanah (May 1, 2011)

lifemaker chasing that grist


----------



## Raven Rider (May 1, 2011)

Lifemaker

When does this phase end anyway?


----------



## Awesome (May 1, 2011)

I'm pretty sure he snorts it on a regular basis.


----------



## Big Mom (May 1, 2011)

I will end the phase in an hour.


----------



## Jeroen (May 1, 2011)

Hey, HS, how long till someone who's torched dies ?


----------



## Big Mom (May 1, 2011)

3 phases           .


----------



## Jeroen (May 1, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> 3 phases           .



That long....


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2011)

Yeah kinda useless lol...


----------



## Winchester Gospel (May 1, 2011)

Day Phase 3: The Long Sunset.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 1, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I will end the phase in an hour.



1 hour huh.


----------



## Jeroen (May 1, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> 1 hour huh.



Maybe his watch is running slow.


----------



## aiyanah (May 1, 2011)

irl has caught up with our host


----------



## Jαmes (May 1, 2011)

but hiruzen is online.


----------



## Big Mom (May 1, 2011)

Ending the phase now. Greenbeast44 will be lynched and EnterTheTao will be modkilled for inactivity.


----------



## Big Mom (May 1, 2011)

*Day Phase III End:*












Raimundo was the newest of the Xiaolin Monks, and the least experienced. And he tended to goof off from time to time. And he released Wuya from containment and nearly ended the world. But was that any reason to kill him? 



*Greenbeast44/Raimundo* has been lynched

Apparently?


*EnterTheTao/Bird of Paradise* has been modkilled for inactivity

*If Good Chase Young revives the Bird of Paradise I will assign the role to someone else instead of ETT due to activity reasons...

Sorry town?



_Dojo is now in his Full Dragon Form and can now torch at night?_


*Night Phase III Has Begun. No Talking! Send in your actions!*​


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 1, 2011)

There goes the ressurection. The role is quite important for town dude, maybe you should have pm'd ETT first and warned him to be active.

Just saiyan.

/dead


----------



## Big Mom (May 1, 2011)

I pm'd him ever phase.


----------



## Awesome (May 1, 2011)

You should have asked for a replacement or taken a dead, non-mason townie to replace him.


----------



## Big Mom (May 1, 2011)

Would you like me to replace him now?

I didn't bother finding a replacement since it took me weeks to get the sign up complete.


----------



## Empathy (May 1, 2011)

This is the Night Phase, correct ?


----------



## Big Mom (May 1, 2011)

Correct                            .


----------



## Big Mom (May 1, 2011)

I was thinking, since The B.o.P had a One Shot move, would it be okay if I let The Creepy Old Lady[who was the B.o.P in the tv show] use the ability?


----------



## Baroxio (May 1, 2011)

Yes. I mean, we townies are already killing each other and what not.

Small question though, if the BoP or any of the protectors protect a person whose was torched 3 days ago, what happens?


----------



## Big Mom (May 1, 2011)

The torch skips a turn and they die next phase.


----------



## Big Mom (May 3, 2011)

*Night Phase III End:*

Oh boy, if there ever was a night phase for the Bird of Paradise to use its ability, it would have been tonight. Creepy Old Lady was kind enough to sacrifice itself to save the town, and for that, we allow C.o.L to win with the town. 

Creepy Old Lady/JiraiyaTheGallant has sacrificed itself to protect the town. 

The other actions though:

Mala Mala Jong Found and Stole the CRYSTAL GLASSES from the Chi Creature

Dojo attempted to torch Mala Mala Jong but the Crystal Glasses saved him. 

Jermaine now holds the Crystal Glasses!

Katnappe failed to find anything...

Chamaelon Bot morphed into Chase Young

Jack Spicer made another Jack Bot

Chase Young targeted Jack Spicer for a kill...twice. Both of Jack's Jack Bots were destroyed.

Wuya created a rock monster and cursed...HANNIBAL ROY BEAN?!

Chucky Choo failed to find anything...

The Chi Creature has been roleblocked by Master Fung

*Day Phase IV Start! You may start talking!*​


----------



## Jeroen (May 3, 2011)

I'm still alive. smh


----------



## Fear (May 3, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Homestuck]*

He is mafia.


----------



## Jeroen (May 3, 2011)

Fear said:


> *[Vote Lynch Homestuck]*
> 
> He is mafia.



I see a vote for Homestuck, reasoning for that vote is unnecessary.

-hops on the wagon-

*[VOTE LYNCH HOMESTUCK]*


----------



## Sajin (May 3, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Homestuck]*

Why not.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 3, 2011)

I forgot about this game.


----------



## Jαmes (May 3, 2011)

potential mala mala jong? 

*[vote lynch homestuck]*


----------



## Raven Rider (May 3, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Homestuck]
*

The truth shall be revealed.


----------



## Awesome (May 3, 2011)

Do we have a vigi still, or are they killed off? (besides the Grand Master Dashi)

We should use that instead.


----------



## aiyanah (May 3, 2011)

chi creature i see's you 
*[vote lynch homestuck]*


----------



## Hero (May 3, 2011)

Hahaha this game is moving sooooooooo slow. I feel as if no one really wants to play 

Everyone is playing lazy

*[Vote Lynch Homestuck]*


----------



## MSAL (May 3, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH HOMESTUCK]*


----------



## Winchester Gospel (May 3, 2011)

The air was chilly last night. 

How can we not have any day kills? It's like we're sitting around waiting to die.

*[Vote Lynch Homestuck]*


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (May 3, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Homestuck]*


----------



## aiyanah (May 3, 2011)

i wonder what the chi creature will say once he see's this bandwagon on him?


----------



## Raven Rider (May 3, 2011)

Probably accuse another newbie.


----------



## Big Mom (May 3, 2011)

Everyone, for the record, if Homestuck IS the Chi Creature[which I am not saying he is] note his abilities:

[Retaliate]- Anyone who voted for this player[during the phase he is lynched] will be roleblocked during the following night phase. 

[Double-Crosser]- He may win with either mafia or town[not independent] should they win. Though it requires he is alive


----------



## Awesome (May 3, 2011)

-> Which is why I wanted a vigi to kill him 

What must be done, will be done.


----------



## Big Mom (May 3, 2011)

You did see that the Chi Creature can win with town no?


----------



## Raven Rider (May 3, 2011)

Why would we want a mafia to win?


----------



## Big Mom (May 3, 2011)

A Mafia that can win alongside town. One less person town has to kill.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 3, 2011)

I don't want any people who kill are kind to get away with it.


----------



## Big Mom (May 3, 2011)

Chi Creature cannot kill.


----------



## Awesome (May 3, 2011)

He still steals our powers. Can we really afford that? I say have him killed.


----------



## aiyanah (May 3, 2011)

we need to get his allegiance to the town first


----------



## A. Waltz (May 3, 2011)

*[vote lynch homestuck]*

i will vote this way until he is dead


----------



## Awesome (May 3, 2011)

Personally, I wouldn't trust him. Even if he decides to help town there's a good chance he's going to steal our abilities anyway. 

All the people lynching him are getting role blocked next phase, and I can't really afford that.


----------



## Friday (May 3, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH HOMESTUCK]*

Haven't been keeping up with this game at all.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 3, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Chi Creature cannot kill.



Maybe not physically but mafia want the town dead. He even got us to lynch a fellow townie. Unforgivable.


----------



## Juri (May 3, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch aiyanah]*

just because.


----------



## Awesome (May 3, 2011)

Look at those who didn't vote Homestuck. They're probably mafia. Otherwise, I suggest you switch over your votes now.


----------



## Ishamael (May 3, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH HOMESTUCK]
*

If he is confirmed mafia I see nothing wrong with this vote.


----------



## aiyanah (May 3, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> *[Vote Lynch aiyanah]*
> 
> just because.


i approve of this vote


----------



## Awesome (May 3, 2011)

You all are stupid for lynching Homestuck. You're all roleblocked next phase. He's gonna die anyway.


----------



## Baroxio (May 3, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> *[Vote Lynch aiyanah]*
> 
> just because.


I may not be 100% sure on this one, but I'm pretty sure aiyanah is Master Fung. Considering that Master Fung actually used his power for once, and you seem butthurt, I would guess you are the Chi Creature.

Am I right? 
*
[VOTE lynch Cycloid]*

then again, I guess you could join up with us townies and use your powers for good. What do ya say?


----------



## Baroxio (May 3, 2011)

Awesome said:


> You all are stupid for lynching Homestuck. You're all roleblocked next phase. He's gonna die anyway.


How do you know he's going to die?


----------



## Winchester Gospel (May 3, 2011)

Blegh, I was half-asleep and misread his role.

*edit*

Screw it, I'll vote later.

*[Change Vote No Lynch]*


----------



## Ishamael (May 3, 2011)

*[Change Vote No Lynch]*

I'm an idiot, carry on.


----------



## Awesome (May 3, 2011)

Because only an idiot will let town derp and roleblock themselves.


----------



## Friday (May 3, 2011)

What day is this? 4th?


----------



## Winchester Gospel (May 3, 2011)

Yip.

Too many roles that block all actions for a phase. -_-


----------



## Narcissus (May 3, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Homestuck]*

I can actually do this safely without fear of the roleblock.


----------



## Big Mom (May 3, 2011)

*Day Phase IV Update:*

A Random Villager has been torched by Kimiko.

*Baroxio/Kimiko* has been killed by the Spider Queen

*Continue with the Day Phase...*


----------



## Awesome (May 3, 2011)

Everyone lynching Homestuck - I award you with the derp award


----------



## Raven Rider (May 3, 2011)

I have nothing to fear with being role blocked. .


----------



## Awesome (May 3, 2011)

Obvious mafia is obvious


----------



## Jαmes (May 3, 2011)

*[change vote lynch awesome]*


----------



## Awesome (May 3, 2011)

Defending fellow mafia, James? 

I'm slowly becoming useless anyway. Luckily for town, I'm helping them avoid the derp.


----------



## Narcissus (May 3, 2011)

I'm town, but I have nothing to fear from the roleblock. Of course, if someone can find another mafia member, I can change my vote. Doesn't matter to me either way.


----------



## Sajin (May 3, 2011)

Won't the mafia be roleblocked as well though? Unless they don't vote for him and make themselves obvious.


----------



## Big Mom (May 3, 2011)

*Day Phase Update[Will edit later]:*

*Grand Master Dashi/Awesome* has sacrificed himself to kill the *Chi Creature/Homestuck*!


[Despite Homestuck being preminantly roleblocked and pro-town.]


----------



## Narcissus (May 3, 2011)

Welp, that was unexpected. 

*[Change vote no lynch]*

For now...


----------



## Raven Rider (May 3, 2011)

Awesome .....Why did you sacrifice yourself for us? 

*[change vote no lynch]*


----------



## Jαmes (May 3, 2011)

well that was just stupid


----------



## Awesome (May 3, 2011)

Since when did that kill me? It never said that in the role!

WTF is this shit


----------



## Big Mom (May 3, 2011)

Woops, I completely forgot that the sealing doesn't kill him. Sorry Awesome! 

I will trade around some roles!


----------



## Awesome (May 3, 2011)




----------



## Raven Rider (May 3, 2011)

Hiruzen


----------



## Awesome (May 3, 2011)

Can I share that PM for the lulz Hiruzen?


----------



## Narcissus (May 3, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Woops, I completely forgot that the sealing doesn't kill him. Sorry Awesome!
> 
> I will trade around some roles!


----------



## Big Mom (May 3, 2011)

No. 


Everyone, I am logging off because I keep messing things out. I am tired, sick, and am dealing with a lot of stuff right now. Please forgive me for my goofs.


----------



## Awesome (May 3, 2011)

This is never going to stop haunting you Hiruzen. 
That PM was lulzy though


----------



## Jαmes (May 3, 2011)

but now we all know awesome's dashi.  

doctor protection on him then. 

hey let's have a mass reset like cr did in his comics game


----------



## Hero (May 3, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> *Day Phase Update[Will edit later]:*
> 
> *Grand Master Dashi/Awesome* has sacrificed himself to kill the *Chi Creature/Homestuck*!
> 
> ...


----------



## Awesome (May 3, 2011)

I was switched. I wish I wasn't though, I could have stayed dashi and be protected. It was a good role too.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 3, 2011)

LB is dead


----------



## Awesome (May 3, 2011)

*[vote no lynch]*


----------



## Savage (May 3, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> LB is dead



I said I was gonna check but forgot.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 3, 2011)

Oh didn't see that you were going to check


----------



## aiyanah (May 3, 2011)

did you really just sacrifice to kill the survivor?


----------



## Savage (May 3, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Fireworks]*

This should help fireworks a bit. If she's dead then she won't have to check the thread no more.


----------



## brolmes (May 3, 2011)

lol you guys


----------



## Savage (May 3, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> Oh didn't see that you were going to check



Because I didn't.


*Turns off derp mode*


----------



## Narcissus (May 3, 2011)

So... I assume we don't have any notable leads right now?


----------



## Savage (May 3, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> So... I assume we don't have any notable leads right now?



Look 3 post above yours. That's our new lead.


----------



## Friday (May 3, 2011)

you mean you?

*[VOTE LYNCH JTG]*


----------



## brolmes (May 3, 2011)

Um hey wait. I stole Jessie's abilities... Shouldn't all attacks against me be redirected to Daddy Bailey?


----------



## Savage (May 3, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> you mean you?
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH JTG]*



Starting from Narcissus's post I quoted.


----------



## Savage (May 3, 2011)

Anyone want to post? I think Awesome just left his computer on in this thread.


----------



## Narcissus (May 4, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Look 3 post above yours. That's our new lead.



And you have information on Firework that warrants a lynch?


----------



## LifeMaker (May 4, 2011)

Meh... 

I got no leads no clue

No nothing


----------



## Awesome (May 4, 2011)

No, I wasn't supposed to die. And yea, my computer was on overnight.

I might change my votes later.


----------



## aiyanah (May 4, 2011)

*[vote lynch msal]*


----------



## LifeMaker (May 4, 2011)

* [vote lynch no ceilings ] *

Got a feeling about this one


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (May 4, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> * [vote lynch no ceilings ] *
> 
> Got a feeling about this one


Didn't Homestuck try to get no ceilings killed before, when he couldn't switch sides? He could easily be town. We should have asked Homestuck to reveal his teammates, instead of killing him rather vote lynch, stupid mistake on town's part, well I voted for him before thinking of that so I guess we were all hasty. Anyway town's only chance to win now is if some more shen gong wu appear, which is something I hoped would happen since the start of this game.


----------



## brolmes (May 4, 2011)

I have no team mates.

The green faction are independents.

I do know who some other people are but screw you guys, killing me when I'm pro-town, after I protected your asses by stealing Hiruzen's trollblock... Turned your traitor into a generic... And tried to do the same to the independent who turns into a self-protecting killer on day 5.

I was your best chance at winning.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 4, 2011)

Townies gonna town, Homes. 

What happened with Awesome was quite funny, though. 

Ok, now I'm leaving this derpfest for good.

/dead


----------



## Magic (May 4, 2011)

*[Vote **Mangekyou SharingAL]*


----------



## LifeMaker (May 4, 2011)

Well I just don't know. I've had my hands full trying to do my job here and it's making me apathetic I'll admit.


----------



## Mei Lin (May 4, 2011)

*[vote lynch msal] Keep towning for all i care 
*


----------



## Mastic (May 4, 2011)

Ok I finally caught up to this game. 

Lol at HS mod fuckups.


----------



## Jαmes (May 4, 2011)

will wait for him to return before i vote :33


----------



## Fear (May 4, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Winchester Gospel]*

Her indecisiveness makes it look like she is a mafia player panicking.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 4, 2011)

*[Vote lynch msal]*


----------



## Sarun (May 4, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch MSAL]*

Is he even active anymore?


----------



## aiyanah (May 4, 2011)

inb4 i get nightkilled in this game


----------



## LifeMaker (May 4, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> inb4 i get nightkilled in this game



i'd settle for being put out of my misery like some poor dumb animal


----------



## Magic (May 4, 2011)

I've become disinterested in this particular mafia game.


----------



## aiyanah (May 4, 2011)

i am mafia
come at me


----------



## LifeMaker (May 4, 2011)

i am not mafia. come at my anyway


----------



## Ishamael (May 4, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Sarun Uchiha]*

Due to high amounts of fail on the part of the town I've decided to contribute a Mafia name. Sarun is scum kill him.


----------



## LifeMaker (May 4, 2011)

* [change vote lynch sarun Uchiha] *

yes, i fail. i'll take handouts


----------



## Sajin (May 4, 2011)

*[Vote lynch sarun uchiha]*

zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Friday (May 4, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH MSAL]*

Madara get.


----------



## Magic (May 4, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> *[Change Vote Lynch Sarun Uchiha]*
> 
> Due to high amounts of fail on the part of the town I've decided to contribute a Mafia name. Sarun is scum kill him.


*[Vote Lynch Sarun Uchiha]

*


----------



## Sarun (May 4, 2011)

I'm no mafia. last thing town needs to get rid of is another townie however weak their role is. but i ask nobody to protect me this night though, as it should be used to protect stronger town roles. but i suggest fellow townies not to lynch me.


----------



## aiyanah (May 4, 2011)

*[change vote lynch aiyanah]*
here i am town
come at me


----------



## Magic (May 4, 2011)

Aiyanah go troll elsewhere.


----------



## Mei Lin (May 4, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Sarun Uchiha]*


----------



## Awesome (May 4, 2011)

I don't remember aiyanah ever lying about his role unless he's mafia. 

*[vote lynch aiyanah]*


----------



## Sarun (May 4, 2011)

Why is there still a wagon on me when I hinted, Mei?


----------



## Mei Lin (May 4, 2011)

I don't know ask Ishamael? 
I honestly dont care if your town or not.


----------



## Magic (May 4, 2011)

Someone said you are mafia in a cop manner....
sorry


----------



## Sarun (May 4, 2011)

the same person who voted HS (understandable) and No Lynch when he apparently thinks I'm mafia.

I'm no mafia and it is best for town not to lynch a townie especially with so apathetics in the game. Saying that my role is pretty weak (as I said earlier), just so that no doctors waste their protection on me for night.


edti: btw, i take that back, i think there are no doctors anymore.


----------



## Mei Lin (May 4, 2011)

There's always a Governor .
MSAL must be heck of a scum,if Ishamael going that far,than again Sarun chan is a good liar


----------



## Sarun (May 4, 2011)

When have I lied, Mei?

I don't want governor to waste a save on me considering my role. It's just that I'm very interested in the game compared to lot of apathetics few pages back, so I don't want to die either. Well, I don't want to die in any game either too.

So, Mei, please vote for someone else.
As for MSAL, I feel he is scum. After all, he will be saved if I get lynched instead. And I mentioned something about his activity too.


----------



## Mei Lin (May 4, 2011)

Dont need to ask when we all know 
Its not up to me, its up to the other peope. I have no allegiance
*to anyone in this game
*


----------



## Sarun (May 4, 2011)

but that is a serious claim? because i am claiming town and u are saying i lied.

If you have alligience, i take that you are not town.


----------



## Narcissus (May 4, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch MSAL]*


----------



## Mei Lin (May 4, 2011)

I am saying your a good liar,I didn't say your lying right now,so your lying right now? 

At the end of the day,I am just there if town need a extra vote if I feel like it


----------



## Sarun (May 4, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> I am saying your a good liar,I didn't say your lying right now,so your lying right now?
> 
> At the end of the day,I am just there if town need a extra vote if I feel like it


 how am I good liar if you find i'm a liar? mei, i'm not lying. town needs townies. so, don't cast lynch vote on me.


----------



## brolmes (May 4, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> Dont need to ask when we all know
> Its not up to me, its up to the other peope. I have no allegiance
> *to anyone in this game
> *



actually mei lin you are a generic townie

i stole your [traitor] ability, you can't win with mafia any more


----------



## Mei Lin (May 4, 2011)

I have no allegiance to anyone ,that was what i refering to,I am not controlled by anyone. I am there for town,if they need a extra vote.  I don't care if their are town or mafia in this game. Since nobody seems to care.


----------



## Sarun (May 4, 2011)

If you are there for town, you shouldn't vote for townie.


----------



## Mei Lin (May 4, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> If you are there for town, you shouldn't vote for townie.



if their need my vote.Which isnt the case at this point.My vote doesn't matter atm,you should just leave me be.


----------



## Sarun (May 4, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> if their need my vote.Which isnt the case at this point.My vote doesn't matter atm,you should just leave me be.


 it matters because if you change ur vote, a townie won't be lynched.

ur vote counts.


----------



## Big Mom (May 4, 2011)

Homestuck, I am giving you special privlages. You can stick around and watch the show[post occassionally] but you cannot reveal roles, hint, etc. Like a mod would do.


----------



## Awesome (May 4, 2011)

Can I have my role back Hiruzen? :33


----------



## King Hopper (May 4, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Sarun Uchiha]*
He/She seems all to eager to declare their innocence.


----------



## brolmes (May 4, 2011)

i shouldn't even be dead man i stole jessie bailey's powers, the roleblock should have hit daddy baily, so should the lynch/sealing/kill/whatever

but i guess it's too late now 

i will just laugh at mei lin 

she stole my [innocent] ability once

now i took her [traitor]


----------



## Sarun (May 4, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> *[Vote Lynch Sarun Uchiha]*
> He/She seems all to eager to declare their innocence.


 if i am town and i am leading the lynch, i should declare my innocence so i can live and town  avoids towning. common sense.


----------



## Big Mom (May 4, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Can I have my role back Hiruzen? :33


NO



Homestuck said:


> i shouldn't even be dead man i stole jessie bailey's powers, the roleblock should have hit daddy baily, so should the lynch/sealing/kill/whatever
> 
> but i guess it's too late now
> 
> ...



You have her role, but you AREN'T Jessie Bailey. Jessie's ability doesn't have anything to do with Daddy Bailey's. 

I agree, your lynch was plain stupid by town. You were roleblocked[couldn't do shit to them], and you could win with them. Yet they wasted their best move on you.


----------



## brolmes (May 4, 2011)

well yeah i guess the dad probably wouldn't defend some random creature who just sucked all jessie's chi right out of her with some crazy tongue


----------



## Mei Lin (May 4, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> i shouldn't even be dead man i stole jessie bailey's powers, the roleblock should have hit daddy baily, so should the lynch/sealing/kill/whatever
> 
> but i guess it's too late now
> 
> ...



I didn't die,not anytime soon,thanks to you .
You died again ,Last laugh here


----------



## Big Mom (May 4, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> well yeah i guess the dad probably wouldn't defend some random creature who just sucked all jessie's chi right out of her with some crazy tongue



Uh yeah....a tongue...


----------



## Sarun (May 4, 2011)

Mei, you are town, don't lynch a townie. leave it to mafia.


----------



## brolmes (May 4, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> I didn't die,not anytime soon,thanks to you .
> You died again ,Last laugh here



you can't win with mafia now though 

i should really stop posting though 

someone will get confused and try to target my corpse/sealed body/whatever the hell i am now


----------



## aiyanah (May 4, 2011)

RemChu said:


> Aiyanah go troll elsewhere.


already done that 



Awesome said:


> I don't remember aiyanah ever lying about his role unless he's mafia.
> 
> *[vote lynch aiyanah]*


anyone reading this thread should already know my role


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 4, 2011)

am I still alive?


----------



## Sarun (May 4, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> am I still alive?


 yes, you are.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 4, 2011)

Looks like this town needs a hero....I must become that hero.


----------



## Winchester Gospel (May 5, 2011)

Fear said:


> *[Vote Lynch Winchester Gospel]*
> 
> Her indecisiveness makes it look like she is a mafia player panicking.



I wanted to play more actively since I wasn't mafia this time, but being bombarded by work on top of the general apathy and lack of vigilantes to get stuff done made me... meh.

Anyways...

*[Vote Lynch MangekyouSharingAL]*


----------



## MSAL (May 5, 2011)

People, my inctivity is due to me being tremendously busy atm. Mod was pmmed by myself notifying him of this.

As for my role, well, i guess youll just have to see for yourselves

*[VOTE LYNCH MSAL]*


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 5, 2011)

I see.. I'm still alive~
Sorry for inactivity. I'm gonna be active from now on.
*
[Vote lynch MSAL]*


----------



## Jαmes (May 6, 2011)

is this still day phase?


----------



## Raven Rider (May 6, 2011)

looks like it.


----------



## LifeMaker (May 6, 2011)

oh the humanity... 

or lack of it, more to the point!


----------



## Raven Rider (May 6, 2011)

Oh the lack of mod sufficiently.


----------



## LifeMaker (May 6, 2011)

maybe i should use my ability...

that might shake things up...

[Note that it wont, my ability sucks]


----------



## Raven Rider (May 6, 2011)

Go for it.


----------



## Jeroen (May 6, 2011)

Have I voted yet... >.>


----------



## Winchester Gospel (May 6, 2011)

The sun... it shines so brightly...


----------



## Raven Rider (May 6, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Have I voted yet... >.>



If you think you havn't just change the vote to someone, look through your recent posts, or go back and read the last couple pages.


----------



## Jeroen (May 6, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> If you think you havn't just change the vote to someone, look through your recent posts, or go back and read the last couple pages.



That requires effort tho. 
Besides, 1 vote doesn't make much of a difference at this point, I think.
Unless I'm confusing this with another game... which is a likely possibility.

Then again, I'm dying in 1, or 2, phases so, I'm non-caring about this game already lol. >.>


----------



## Raven Rider (May 6, 2011)

Your just lazy. 

Thats not true one vote *DOES* make a difference.


----------



## Mei Lin (May 6, 2011)

People who can't wait till night phrase,probaly mafia,their need to die


----------



## Raven Rider (May 6, 2011)

Its been day phase since the 3rd of May here it is the 6th.


----------



## Friday (May 6, 2011)

I sent in my night action thinking it was the night phase. womp.


----------



## LifeMaker (May 6, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> That requires effort tho.
> Besides, 1 vote doesn't make much of a difference at this point, I think.
> Unless I'm confusing this with another game... which is a likely possibility.
> 
> Then again, I'm dying in 1, or 2, phases so, I'm non-caring about this game already lol. >.>



fairly sure you shouldnt be bro...



not that of course that'll make you care about the game more


----------



## Jeroen (May 6, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> *fairly sure you shouldnt be bro...*
> 
> 
> 
> not that of course that'll make you care about the game more



Are you saying what I think you're saying ?



Well... shit.


----------



## LifeMaker (May 7, 2011)

i might be, might not


----------



## A. Waltz (May 7, 2011)

am i still alive in this game? lol


----------



## Raven Rider (May 7, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> am i still alive in this game? lol



Yea you are, I think.


----------



## A. Waltz (May 7, 2011)

oh, ok lol

*[vote lynch MSAL]*


----------



## aiyanah (May 7, 2011)

lol
this phase
so who knows what to do tonight?


----------



## Raven Rider (May 7, 2011)

I wonder where HS?


----------



## aiyanah (May 7, 2011)

he was posting in wad's game
maybe he forgot about this one after nf died


----------



## Raven Rider (May 7, 2011)

I wonder how much longer will this day phase last? Maybe till the end of next week?.....Month?.......Year?


----------



## Mei Lin (May 7, 2011)

I need water  I am dying .


----------



## Raven Rider (May 7, 2011)

Oh shit Mei Lin = 666 !


----------



## aiyanah (May 7, 2011)

smh infinite day phase


----------



## Big Mom (May 7, 2011)

With mother's day and everything I will end this phase Sunday Night.


----------



## A. Waltz (May 7, 2011)

are you fucking kidding?

are you serious?

no, just end it right now and let sunday be a night phase

goddamn, are you fucking kidding???


----------



## aiyanah (May 7, 2011)

lol dude
end it now please
everyone will rep you if you do


----------



## Shark Skin (May 7, 2011)

You could at least tell us why you didn't even tell us you wouldn't be around for 3-4 days


----------



## A. Waltz (May 7, 2011)

yeah, and if its cuz of mothers day, its better to have the holiday be a NIGHT phase, not a day phase >____>

just end it now and make tomorrow a night phase -_____-


----------



## Big Mom (May 7, 2011)

Its called life Shark Skin. And all of you shut the hell up. 

Or atleast tell me who has the MOST votes right now?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 7, 2011)

lol dem phases. :afro


----------



## A. Waltz (May 7, 2011)

MSAL has the most votes


----------



## aiyanah (May 7, 2011)

msal has majority
lynch him


----------



## Shark Skin (May 7, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Its called life Shark Skin. And all of you shut the hell up.
> 
> Or atleast tell me who has the MOST votes right now?



Yeah I've got one of those too, but I'm not the one hosting the game


----------



## Big Mom (May 7, 2011)

*Mangekyou SharingAl/Chase Young[Evil]* has been Lynched!


Night Phase IV Begins Now!


----------



## A. Waltz (May 7, 2011)

yay mafia died!!


----------



## Shark Skin (May 7, 2011)

You've made the right choice Hiruzen


----------



## Big Mom (May 9, 2011)

Ending the phase in 2 hours.


----------



## Big Mom (May 9, 2011)

*Night Phase IV End:*

Dyris now gains the ability to kill during the day AND night! Everyone lured by her are now set free

Raksha can now  kill or protect himself at night!

Mala Mala Jong failed to find anything

AznKuchiChick/Wuya has been killed by Chase Young

Aiyanah/Master Fung has been killed by Chase Young

Fear/Random Villager has been killed by Hannibal Roy Bean

Awesome/Random Villager has been killed by Hannibal Roy Bean

[I did flip a coin for Hannibal?s Actions FTR]

*Day Phase V Start! You may start talking and I apologize for my silence!!*​


----------



## Sajin (May 9, 2011)

A bit lost atm, wasn't Chase Young lynched a day before?


----------



## Shark Skin (May 9, 2011)

Sajin said:


> A bit lost atm, wasn't Chase Young lynched a day before?


...


Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> *Mangekyou SharingAl/Chase Young[Evil]* has been Lynched!
> 
> 
> Night Phase IV Begins Now!



Yep, he was


----------



## LifeMaker (May 9, 2011)

Oh well... At least the red mafia have been dusted down...


----------



## Sajin (May 9, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> Yep, he was



Then why is he killing people?


----------



## aiyanah (May 9, 2011)

there are 2 chase youngs
/dead


----------



## Shark Skin (May 9, 2011)

Oh yeah. Just a bit confusing since its in orange.


----------



## King Hopper (May 9, 2011)

Hiruzen be trolling :ho


----------



## Magic (May 9, 2011)

> Raksha can now  kill or protect himself at night!



commit suicide?


----------



## Jαmes (May 9, 2011)

two chase young's?


----------



## Big Mom (May 9, 2011)

The wording is bad but he can kill others or protect himself.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 9, 2011)

Ok whats going on the with the Chase Young thing Hiruzen?


----------



## Big Mom (May 9, 2011)

If you look at some of the recent phase updates, you'd see the Chamaelon Bot transformed into Chase Young. So either the guy killing people or MSAL is the real Chase Young.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 9, 2011)

Too far back to read.


----------



## Hero (May 9, 2011)

Wow this game is dead


----------



## Awesome (May 9, 2011)

Thank god I'm dead. I probably wouldn't even contribute if I was alive.


----------



## Juri (May 9, 2011)

Done with finals. Can finally be active in this game. now to read from the beginning. >_>


----------



## Savage (May 9, 2011)

*[Vote lynch HS]*

We were supposed to do this day 1 but it not to late to start now.


----------



## Big Mom (May 9, 2011)

*Day Phase V Update:*



Lifemaker/Old Bessie has been killed by Dyris!


*Continue with the Day Phase...*​


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 9, 2011)

*[vote lynch Jiraiya the Gallant]*


----------



## Jαmes (May 9, 2011)

*[vote lynch raven rider]*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 9, 2011)

We are so clueless....and so dead.


----------



## Ishamael (May 9, 2011)

Remember when I said Sarun was mafia? Well he's still mafia.

*[Vote lynch Sarun Uchiha]*


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (May 9, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> We are so clueless....and so dead.


Considering we have no ability to kill and no one on our side is really using their night actions that are visible and on top of that mafia gets multiple kills this is a losing battle we might as well lynch the only role we don't know and see what happens. 

*[vote lynch HS]*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 9, 2011)

HS is dead last day phase.


----------



## Big Mom (May 9, 2011)

I am not dead! I think you are getting your games mixed up.


----------



## Sajin (May 9, 2011)

Nothing good will come of lynching HS, I bet.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 9, 2011)

*[change vote lynch HS]*

bad feeling...


----------



## Shark Skin (May 9, 2011)

If you have a bad feeling about lynching HS, don't! I'm sure he has something up his sleeve


----------



## Narcissus (May 9, 2011)

So let me guess. We still don't have any useful information about who's who in this game, right?

Meh, maybe lynching HS would make something interesting happen rather than something bad. Or maybe both.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 9, 2011)

*[Vote lynch James*] 


na but really

*[change vote lynch HS]*


----------



## Shark Skin (May 9, 2011)

*[Vote lynch HS]*


----------



## Winchester Gospel (May 10, 2011)

I just realized I forgot to send in my night action. 

*[Vote Lynch sarun uchiha]*


----------



## Friday (May 10, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH WINCHESTER GOSPEL]*


----------



## Winchester Gospel (May 10, 2011)

I can't be lynched.


----------



## Friday (May 10, 2011)

idc. It was a random vote.


----------



## Narcissus (May 10, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Remember when I said Sarun was mafia? Well he's still mafia.
> 
> *[Vote lynch Sarun Uchiha]*



Oh wait, what was the proof behind this?


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 10, 2011)

I actually hadn't sent my night action for several nights already. I think I was able to perform a night action only once. I should be updated when night phase begins. Hopefully, I won't miss it again.
*
[Vote lynch Sarun]*


----------



## Narcissus (May 10, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Sarun Uchiha]*

Sure why not? I'd still like an answer as to how  Ishamael knows this though.


----------



## Jeroen (May 10, 2011)

Still not dead. smh
Torching takes way too long to kill if you ask me. 
Ah well.... *[VOTE LYNCH SARUN UCHIHA]*

Any reason why we're lynching him ?


----------



## Jαmes (May 10, 2011)

*[change vote lynch sarun uchiha]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 10, 2011)

Just popped in to check on this game. Town is heavy inactifagging . Glad I died so early at least taking down mafia in the process. It seems people are just popping in to check if they are dead. :rofl


----------



## Friday (May 10, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH SARUN UCHIHA]*


----------



## Big Mom (May 10, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Just popped in to check on this game. Town is heavy inactifagging . Glad I died so early at least taking down mafia in the process. It seems people are just popping in to check if they are dead. :rofl



Stop posting...or else!


----------



## King Hopper (May 10, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH SARUN UCHIHA]*


----------



## Mei Lin (May 10, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH SARUN UCHIHA]*


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (May 10, 2011)

Hmm dayphase should be over soon looks like it will be Sarun Uchiha for the lynchee.


----------



## Juri (May 10, 2011)

I'm still alive? nice. now to catch up.

placeholder vote

*[VOTE LYNCH SARUN UCHIHA]*


----------



## Big Mom (May 10, 2011)

Ending the phase now.


----------



## Big Mom (May 10, 2011)

*Day Phase V End:*

The role I assigned[or random.org assigned] Sarun Uchiha couldn?t have been random. Her attacks never missed and she always got her target[except the last phase]. But it seems someone exposed her and now she would have to pay the price by being killed in the only way she can?



*Sarun Uchiha/Mala Mala Jong* has been lynched

Chucky Choo now holds the Emperor Scorpion

Clay now holds the Crystal Glasses

_*There may be hope for town yet!*_


*Night Phase V Start! No Talking!*​


----------



## Jαmes (May 10, 2011)

very good


----------



## Big Mom (May 11, 2011)

Extending the night phase another 24 hours due to personal issues.


----------



## Narcissus (May 13, 2011)

So... what's up with this?


----------



## Big Mom (May 13, 2011)

I am sorry. I have to attend a funeral today, so please bear with me.


----------



## Narcissus (May 13, 2011)

Oh. I am sorry for the loss.


----------



## Big Mom (May 13, 2011)

Thanks         .


----------



## Jαmes (May 13, 2011)

my condolences hiruzen


----------



## Big Mom (May 15, 2011)

*Night Phase V End:*



Dojo has been lured by the Sapphire Dragon

Atlantic Storm/Jack Spicer has been double killed by Chase Young

Good Chase Young has been torched by Dojo

Chucky Choo failed to find anything

Goo Zombie survived a hit, bringing his total to 1

Fireworks/Gigi and Sajin/Random Villager have been killed by Hannibal Roy Bean

*Day Phase VI Start! You may begin talking!*​


----------



## Savage (May 15, 2011)

An average night I might say.


----------



## Hero (May 15, 2011)

How the hell was I killed by Hannibal? It's either that I'm that dangerous of a player, you told someone who I was, I'm that dangerous of a player, OR YOU'RE HANNIBAL ROY BEAN!

At least I'm dead. This game is a dead zone.


----------



## Jeroen (May 15, 2011)

LifeMaker... damn you. 



Fireworks said:


> How the hell was I killed by Hannibal? It's either that I'm that dangerous of a player, you told someone who I was, I'm that dangerous of a player, OR YOU'RE HANNIBAL ROY BEAN!
> 
> At least I'm dead. This game is a dead zone.



Fireworks... when is your game starting ?


----------



## Hero (May 15, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> LifeMaker... damn you.
> 
> 
> 
> Fireworks... when is your game starting ?



May 20th


----------



## Jeroen (May 15, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> May 20th



Great, I'll be looking forward to it.


----------



## Hero (May 15, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Great, I'll be looking forward to it.



Yes, I too will be looking forward to the carnage.


----------



## Jeroen (May 15, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Yes, I too will be looking forward to the carnage.




Let the carnage begin. 
In 4 days...


----------



## Sarun (May 15, 2011)

HS, if you are modkilling, allow me to come back.:33

/hopeful from game death


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (May 15, 2011)

*[Vote lynch MSAL] *

Is this guy not dead yet? He is still alive in the player list. Will keep on him till we get word on a better target or he is updated as dead.


----------



## Savage (May 15, 2011)

*[Vote lynch HS]*

We can still get the day 1 lynch restarted.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 15, 2011)

Why are we talking about Fireworks mafa game coming soon in here? 



Which I look forward to btw.


----------



## Jαmes (May 16, 2011)

i'm sorry i haven't been active lately. i promise i'll contribute more after i finish my work. 

placeholder random vote 

*[vote lynch jiraiya the gallant]*


----------



## Mastic (May 16, 2011)

Wow Im surprised Im still alive in this game, totally forgot about it. >_>


----------



## Shark Skin (May 16, 2011)

*[Vote no lynch]*

Inactiveness is rampant


----------



## Ishamael (May 16, 2011)

I have no idea who to lynch 

And I told you Sarun was scum.


----------



## Big Mom (May 16, 2011)

*Modkills:*

~Avant~/Daddy Bailey
~Blitz~/Raksha
Empathy/Clay
KizaruTachio/Katnappe


Have all been modkilled. 

Oh and I forgot this but:

the Reversing Mirror Activated. Dojo was torched instead of Good Chase Young.


Jermaine has gained the Reversing Mirror
Goo Zombie has gained the Crystal Glasses
Hannibal Roy Bean has gained the Fist of Tebigong
Sapphire Dragon has gained the Serpent's Tail

Jiraiya the Gallant/Monk has been lynched 

*Night Phase VI Start!*


----------



## Mei Lin (May 16, 2011)

1 vote decides lynch?


----------



## Big Mom (May 16, 2011)

24 hours were up. I am not waiting for you people. 

Also, I forgot this:



Sapphire Dragon/James has been killed by Dyris


----------



## Jαmes (May 16, 2011)

**


----------



## Big Mom (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for playing James. I really appreciated how you sent in your actions ASAP.


----------



## Jαmes (May 16, 2011)

no problem. i'll still keep track of this. it's rather interesting


----------



## Friday (May 16, 2011)

Does the independent team win with anyone?


----------



## Big Mom (May 16, 2011)

Whichever aside. Basically, independents can win with town or mafia. They don't need to be killed for victory.


----------



## brolmes (May 16, 2011)

i am winning this game single-handed

christ i'm amazing


----------



## Friday (May 16, 2011)

Pro Homestuck is pro.

You should call the independents survivors then.. They're not a mafia per say.


----------



## Big Mom (May 18, 2011)

*Night Phase VI Start!*



Chucky Choo failed to find anything?

Chucky Choo has been torch by Dojo

Dojo is now an Independent

St. Lucifer/Dyris has been killed by Hannibal Roy Bean

Raven Rider/Random Townie has been killed by Hannibal Roy Bean

Grand Master Dashi has been roleblocked by Hannibal Roy Bean

Ishamael/Dojo has been killed by Evil Chase Young

TruEorFalse_21/Good Chase Young has sacrificed himself to revive Shin Zangetsu/Master Monk Guan, who will be protected during the next night phase


*Day Phase VII Start!*​


----------



## Friday (May 18, 2011)

And that's how the cookie crumbled.


----------



## Jeroen (May 18, 2011)

I'm still alive... fucking hell.

Mafia/Independant, kill me. Please.

While I'm here, *[VOTE LYNCH HOMESTUCK]*


----------



## Jαmes (May 18, 2011)

serves you right for killing me luci


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 18, 2011)

Holy shit! I can't believe I got rezzed after all this time. Master Monk Guan is back. I have no idea who the biggest suspects are now. Anyone wanna bring me up to speed?


----------



## Winchester Gospel (May 19, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> I'm still alive... fucking hell.
> 
> Mafia/Independant, kill me. Please.



End my suffering.

And also: *[Vote Lynch Homestuck]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 19, 2011)

I've protected roflcopter. You won't be dying soon.


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 19, 2011)

I'm still alive. :33
*
[Vote lynch Homestuck]*


----------



## Shark Skin (May 19, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Homestuck]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 19, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Homestuck]*


----------



## Big Mom (May 19, 2011)

You guys do realize Homestuck is dead no?


----------



## Mei Lin (May 19, 2011)

ldffryoma


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 19, 2011)

I have an excuse. I haven't been around for a while. When did he die? 

*[Vote Lynch Shark Skin]*

Random vote.


----------



## Big Mom (May 19, 2011)

^One of the first few phases.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 19, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch King Hopper]*


----------



## Magic (May 19, 2011)

yo am I still kicking in this?

Sorry for my absence.


----------



## Big Mom (May 19, 2011)

Phase ends in 3 hours. Make your decisions!


@RemChu- Yes


----------



## Jeroen (May 19, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> I've protected roflcopter. You won't be dying soon.



I hate you. I hate you sooooo much right now. 



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> You guys do realize Homestuck is dead no?



smh HS.
You just had to ru?n the fun, didn't you.


----------



## Big Mom (May 19, 2011)

Of course, that's my job! Phase ending in a litte more than two hours.


----------



## Jeroen (May 19, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH KING HOPPER]* or w/e his/her name is.


----------



## King Hopper (May 19, 2011)

What did I ever do? 

*[Vote Lynch Shark Skin]*

Nice reverse bait tactic you have going on there.


----------



## Jeroen (May 19, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> What did I ever do?



I'll be damned if I know. >.>


----------



## Mei Lin (May 19, 2011)

*[lynch Naruko]*


----------



## Jeroen (May 19, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> *[lynch Naruko]*



Why are you voting to lynch a smod who isn't even in the game ? >.>


----------



## aiyanah (May 19, 2011)

naruko is an admin
fuck being smod

/dead


----------



## Narcissus (May 19, 2011)

Lol @ people voting for Homestuck. 

Also it looked like we have hmmno real info again, do I don't know if I should follow any wagons yet. :


----------



## Jeroen (May 19, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> naruko is an admin
> fuck being smod
> 
> /dead



Oh yeah... forgot about that.

/alive


----------



## Big Mom (May 19, 2011)

Vote Count-

R o f l c o p t e r- Homestuck -> King Hopper
Shin Zangetsu- Homestuck -> Shark Skin
Winchester Gospel- Homestuck
Princess Ivy- Homestuck
Shark Skin- Homestuck -> King Hopper
Mei Lin- Naruko
King Hopper- Shark Skin
Narcissus-
Remchu-

People who have not posted-

Mastic 
*VastoLorDae*
*Cycloid*

Bold and in red are in danger of a modkill


----------



## Juri (May 19, 2011)

Oh yeah so what's going on guys?

*[Vote Lynch Shark Skin]* btw


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 19, 2011)

*[vote lynch King Hopper]*

 so much fucking hate for him.


----------



## King Hopper (May 19, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> *[vote lynch King Hopper]*
> 
> so much fucking hate for him.




You were Decade, what were you expecting?
On that note, I never voted to lynch you in the other game either..


----------



## brolmes (May 19, 2011)

you guys are too weak to lynch me

i am unstoppable


----------



## Big Mom (May 19, 2011)

Dammit, it's a tie. Alright, should I flip a coin or have Homestuck be the deciding vote?


----------



## brolmes (May 19, 2011)

*[vote lynch shark skin]*

just to annoy rofl


----------



## Big Mom (May 19, 2011)

I flipped a coin and I got Shark Skin as well, so he shall be lynched.


----------



## Big Mom (May 19, 2011)

*Day Phase VII End:*



It was time. Town had the last straw and in a last ditch effort one player looked through the crowd and fired his attack off at a random person. The random person started to go through a bizzare transformation, revealing his true identity as none other than Hannibal Roy Bean.

"So you figured me out did ya? Was it your ability or did I just seem suspicious?" Questioned Hannibal as he covered his bleeding arm

"Nope. Random.Org was your downfall!"

And with that the town all ganged up on Hannibal, ripping him limb from limb.


*Shark Skin/Hannibal Roy Bean* has been lynched 


*Night Phase VII Start!*​


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 19, 2011)

Then it's decided. Thanks Homestuck.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 19, 2011)

Dammit, so close to beating an inactitown once again


----------



## Big Mom (May 19, 2011)

Sorry SS thanks for playing and sending in your actions early all the time.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 19, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> Dammit, so close to beating an inactitown once again




Till I got revived and rng'd you. 

I don't know people followed the wagon. I had  no reads at all.


----------



## brolmes (May 19, 2011)

i am a truly unstoppable force


----------



## Jeroen (May 20, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> *[vote lynch shark skin]*
> 
> just to annoy rofl





Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> *Shark Skin/Hannibal Roy Bean* has been lynched



Oh yes, Homestuck, I'm soooooo annoyed by what you did. Like, seriously, mang. 

Lol Homestuck.


----------



## brolmes (May 20, 2011)

you don't need to be so angry about it


----------



## Big Mom (May 20, 2011)

Woah Woah, Rofl stop yelling.


----------



## Jeroen (May 20, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Woah Woah, Rofl stop yelling.



What the hell are you smoking.....


----------



## brolmes (May 20, 2011)

just relax man, no need for all this rage


----------



## Big Mom (May 20, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> What the hell are you smoking.....



Happiness...


----------



## Big Mom (May 22, 2011)

Extending the Night Phase 10 Hours!


----------



## Big Mom (May 22, 2011)

Night Phase VII End:

VastoLorDae/Grand Master Dashi has been killed by Chase Young

Princess Ivy/Good Jack Spicer has been killed by Chase Young

Day phase VIII Start!


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 22, 2011)

I received a pm about this game when I'm already dead~


----------



## Juri (May 24, 2011)

I love the activity in this thread. who's still alive?


----------



## Shark Skin (May 24, 2011)

Mafia should win the game for being the most active. See as soon as I died, this game died.

/back to being 6ft under


----------



## Jeroen (May 24, 2011)

Another dayphase and I'm still alive. smh

*[VOTE LYNCH CYCLOID]*.
Die, you scummy bastard.


----------



## brolmes (May 24, 2011)

*[vote lynch roflcopter]*


----------



## Juri (May 24, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Another dayphase and I'm still alive. smh
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH CYCLOID]*.
> Die, you scummy bastard.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 24, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Cycloid]*

Following Rofl. Oh and Rofl is STILL under protection. To get to him you'll have to go through me mafia. 
I'm gonna die twice before you leave this mortal coil Rofl.


----------



## Jeroen (May 24, 2011)

Lol.



Shin - Zangetsu said:


> *[Vote Lynch Cycloid]*
> 
> Following Rofl. Oh and Rofl is STILL under protection. To get to him you'll have to go through me mafia.
> I'm gonna die twice before you leave this mortal coil Rofl.



Why are you following me...
I don't even know if Cycloid's in this game, or if he's even alive lol. >.>

Damn you for keeping me alive...


----------



## Narcissus (May 24, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Cycloid]*


----------



## King Hopper (May 24, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Cycloid]*


----------



## Juri (May 24, 2011)

Don't kill me bros. I'm the survivor.


----------



## Mei Lin (May 24, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Cycloid]

*I am the survivor incase you didn't know *.
*


----------



## Jeroen (May 24, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> Don't kill me bros. I'm the survivor.





Mei Lin said:


> *[Vote Lynch Cycloid]
> 
> *I am the survivor incase you didn't know *.
> *



What survivor ? I checked the rolelist and can't seem to find that one...
<skimmed the rolelist


----------



## Juri (May 24, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> *[Vote Lynch Cycloid]
> 
> *I am the survivor incase you didn't know *.
> *



Since when were you under the impression that there could be only one survivor? 

my wincon is live till the end and i'm independent what does that make me?

Edit: just checked my role. go ahead. I can't die by lynch


----------



## Jeroen (May 24, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> Since when were you under the impression that there could be only one survivor?
> 
> my wincon is live till the end and *i'm independent* what does that make me?



Good lynching material is what that makes you...


----------



## Juri (May 24, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Good lynching material is what that makes you...



lol check my edit


----------



## Jeroen (May 24, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> lol check my edit



So, you're claiming Goo zombie.. smh


----------



## Juri (May 24, 2011)

When did I do that?


----------



## Jeroen (May 24, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> When did I do that?



When you said you were Independant and couldn't die by lynch. 
Only 2 Independants left, you know. Only 1 of them appears to be unlynchable.


----------



## Juri (May 24, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> When you said you were Independant and couldn't die by lynch.
> Only 2 Independants left, you know. Only 1 of them appears to be unlynchable.



Oh, is that so? didn't know that.

**


----------



## Jeroen (May 24, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> Oh, is that so? didn't know that.
> 
> **





**


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 24, 2011)

lol Cycloid.


----------



## Juri (May 24, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> lol Cycloid.



Problem, Shin?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 24, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> Problem, Shin?



No problem bro. No problem, it's all good.


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 25, 2011)

I recieved a pm about this game saying I should post?
Am I still allowed to post despite I'm already dead.

By the way, before I died.. I investigated someone a turned out to be guilty in investigation.
If Hiruzen allowed me to talk even though I'm dead ,(since he pmed me saying I should post here) then I'll reveal my findings.


----------



## brolmes (May 25, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> When you said you were Independant and couldn't die by lynch.
> Only 2 Independants left, you know. Only 1 of them appears to be unlynchable.



don't forget me

i am undead

i am the immortal god of this realm

or something


----------



## Jeroen (May 25, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> I recieved a pm about this game saying I should post?
> Am I still allowed to post despite I'm already dead.
> 
> By the way, before I died.. I investigated someone a turned out to be guilty in investigation.
> If Hiruzen allowed me to talk even though I'm dead ,(since he pmed me saying I should post here) then I'll reveal my findings.



I think HS just made a mistake.. 



Homestuck said:


> don't forget me
> 
> i am undead
> 
> ...



How could I forget you ?


----------



## Big Mom (May 25, 2011)

Sorry about that Ivy, I thought you were alive.


----------



## Big Mom (May 25, 2011)

*Day Phase VIII End:*

The town gathered around, and one man decided to make the first move, but wasn?t expecting everyone to follow. Eventually, the town used all their moves on one man, who shrugged the attacks off like they were nothing. 

The Lynch on Cycloid failed?

Mastic/Spider Queen has been modkilled for inactivity

*Night Phase VIII Start! No Talking!*​


----------



## Big Mom (May 31, 2011)

Ending this game. 

Everyone who is currently alive wins! YEAH!


----------



## Mei Lin (May 31, 2011)

Boring Game is Boring.


----------



## Big Mom (May 31, 2011)

Just kidding. The Real Winners are:

Homestuck - The Chi Creature

&

Hiruzen Sarutobi - Panda Bubba


----------



## Shark Skin (May 31, 2011)

Sounds like this game was fixed


----------



## King Hopper (May 31, 2011)

Is the game really over?


----------



## Big Mom (May 31, 2011)

Yes it is. 

Roles:

Rofl - Blind Swordsman

King Hopper - Chase Young

Who else is still alive?


----------



## Jeroen (May 31, 2011)

Lol...
HS-tier modding as expected. smh


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 31, 2011)

ZOMG! Are you for real?


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 1, 2011)

You all were inactive.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 1, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> You all were inactive.



Pot, meet kettle.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 2, 2011)

The game became inactive because you did, HS. I can understand if you were busy in real life, but you could've always asked for a co-mod.

Well, I was still alive, so I guess I win. 

Can you release the role list?


----------

